# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Երևակայական ընկեր

## ivy

Ո՞վ է փոքր հասակում երևակայական ընկեր ունեցել:  :Wink: 
Երեխաները հաճախ իրենց համար ստեղծում են գոյություն չունեցող ընկերներ, ում հետ մենակ չեն զգում, հաղթահարում են մթության հանդեպ վախը, կիսվում իրենց մանկական գույնզգույն մտքերով: 
Ունեցե՞լ եք էդպիսի երևակայական ընկեր:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում  :Unsure:

----------


## impression

> Ո՞վ է փոքր հասակում երևակայական ընկեր ունեցել: 
> Երեխաները հաճախ իրենց համար ստեղծում են գոյություն չունեցող ընկերներ, ում հետ մենակ չեն զգում, հաղթահարում են մթության հանդեպ վախը, կիսվում իրենց մանկական գույնզգույն մտքերով: 
> Ունեցե՞լ եք էդպիսի երևակայական ընկեր:


էհե՜յ, ես մի ամբողջ երևակայական կյանք ունեի՝ իր հերոսներով, անց  ու դարձով, վշտերով ու ուրախություններով: Ընկերացել էի ֆանտազիայիս հետ: Միշտ հետս էին էդ կերպարները:  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Չեմ ունեցել, բայդ հաստատ՝ առաջին անգամ չեմ լսում: Մորաքրոջս փոքրիկ աղջիկը մի էդպիսի երևակայական ընկերուհի ուներ  :Smile: : Հավես էր. խոսում էր մեկ-մեկ հետը, ինչ-որ բան էր ցույց տալիս, պատմում էր...  :Smile: : Հետո, իհարկե, անցավ-գնաց:

Ինձ համար ավելի շատ հետաքրքիր են այս երևույթի դրական-բացասական կողմերը և, մասնավորապես, հետևանքները: Կա՞  նման բան: Ինչո՞վ է սա պայմանավորված, մենակությա՞մբ:

----------


## ivy

> Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում


Իմ կարծիքով, շատերը գիտեին դրա մասին:  :Unsure: 
Ինտերնետում շատ ինֆորմացիա կա դրա մասին. ցանկացած մարդու՝ որպես ապագա ծնողի, խորհուրդ կտամ անպայման ծանոթանալ այդ երևույթի հետ: 
Օրինակ՝ կարող եք *էս հոդվածը* նայել:

----------

comet (12.01.2009), Հայկօ (12.01.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Ո՞վ է փոքր հասակում երևակայական ընկեր ունեցել: 
> Երեխաները հաճախ իրենց համար ստեղծում են գոյություն չունեցող ընկերներ, ում հետ մենակ չեն զգում, հաղթահարում են մթության հանդեպ վախը, կիսվում իրենց մանկական գույնզգույն մտքերով: 
> Ունեցե՞լ եք էդպիսի երևակայական ընկեր:


_չէ, ես շունիկ եմ ունեցել…_

----------


## Ձայնալար

Փաստորեն էն ինչ որ մեծերի մոտ շիզոֆրենիա է կոչվում, փոքրերի մոտ նորմալ բան է: Այ քեզ հրաշք  :Smile:

----------

kitty (06.09.2016), Quyr Qery (04.09.2012), REAL_ist (12.01.2009), Shauri (16.01.2009), Valentina (28.02.2013), Լեո (12.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012), Նանո (29.03.2013), Ուրվական (12.01.2009)

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ համար ավելի շատ հետաքրքիր են այս երևույթի դրական-բացասական կողմերը և, մասնավորապես, հետևանքները: Կա՞  նման բան: Ինչո՞վ է սա պայմանավորված, մենակությա՞մբ:


Մտահոգվելու կարիք չկա, երբ երեխաներն ունեն երևակայական ընկերներ:Դեռահասության ընթացքում էդպիսի ընկերները սովորաբար կորչում են:
Պստոների երևակայությունը շատ ուժեղ է զարգացած, էդպիսի ընկերներին իրենք ստեղծում են, որ ավելի պաշտպանված զգան, հուզական վիճակները կարողանան հեշտ տանել, մենակ չզգան: Վտանգավոր չի: 
Ուղղակի եթե երեխան շատ է տարվում էդպիսի ընկերներով, ուրեմն հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունի իր շրջապատի մարդկանց հետ փոխհարաբերություններում, հատկապես՝ ծնողների ու հասակակիցների հետ: Ուրեմն ինչ-որ բանից ուզում է անընդհատ պաշտպանվել:  Ծնողները պիտի ուշադիր լինեն՝ պարզելու համար պատճառները:

----------


## ivy

> _չէ, ես շունիկ եմ ունեցել…_


Երևակայակա՞ն:  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Երևակայակա՞ն:


_չէ, իսկական… իրա հետ էի ընկերություն անում, իրա համար հեքիաթներ էի կարդում, ինքն էլ խելոք-խելոք լսում էր_

----------


## ivy

Ես ունեցել եմ երևակայական ընկեր: Անունն էլ Վազգեն էր:  :Smile:  Հետը կարգին ընկերություն էի անում: Ամբողջ օրը բլբլում էինք. համ ես էի իրեն բաներ պատմում, համ ինքը ինձ: Հետո ես մեծացա, ինքն էլ կորավ...

----------


## impression

Կառլսոնն եմ հիշում, Մերի Պոպպինսը.... իրենք էլ են կորչում մեծանալու հետ: Ամեն մեկն էլ իր Կառլսոնն է ունեցել կամ Մերի Պոպինսը, ուղղակի հետո էն աստիճան են մեծացել, որ չեն էլ հիշում....

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կառլսոնն եմ հիշում, Մերի Պոպպինսը.... իրենք էլ են կորչում մեծանալու հետ: Ամեն մեկն էլ իր Կառլսոնն է ունեցել կամ Մերի Պոպինսը, ուղղակի հետո ն աստիճան են մեծացել, որ չեն էլ հիշում....


Ես հաստատ չեմ ունեցել: Միհատ նապաստակ էր, էն էլ քուրս էր հորինել, նվեր մվեր էր բերում, բայց կոնտակտի մեջ տենց էլ չկարողացա մտնել  :LOL:

----------

ivy (03.09.2012), Quyr Qery (04.09.2012), Valentina (28.02.2013)

----------


## masivec

> Ո՞վ է փոքր հասակում երևակայական ընկեր ունեցել: 
> Երեխաները հաճախ իրենց համար ստեղծում են գոյություն չունեցող ընկերներ, ում հետ մենակ չեն զգում, հաղթահարում են մթության հանդեպ վախը, կիսվում իրենց մանկական գույնզգույն մտքերով: 
> Ունեցե՞լ եք էդպիսի երևակայական ընկեր:


Չէ,ես տենց բաներ չեմ ունեցել :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քրոջս աղջիկն ունի մի քանի երևակայական ընկերներ: Երբ մեծերը տարվում են ինչ-որ խոսակցություններով, ոչ ոք նրա վրա ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, մտնում է կողքի սենյակ ու սկսում ընկերոջ հետ խաղալ: Բացի դրանից, մի երևակայական Նունու ուներ: Որոշ ժամանակ նա այդպես դիմում էր իր փոքր մորաքրոջը, որին բոլորից շատ էր սիրում: Երբ նա կողքին չէր լինում, սկսում էր երևակայական Նունուի հետ խաղալ:

Ինչ վերաբերում է ինձ, ես հիմա էլ երևակայական ընկերներ ունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Լոլ էս ինչեր եք ասում  :Shok:  Իրո՞ք տենց բան կա  :Shok: 
Չեմ ունեցել, չեմ էլ պատկերացնում նույնիսկ  :Unsure: 
Բայց դա ոնց, երեխեն ինքն ա՞ հորինում  :Think:  Այ քեզ երեխա  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:Jpit:  Այն էլ երկուսը: Դամավոյը ու իր կինը՝ Տեր և Տիկին Բոբոշները : Փորձում էի լեզու գտնել հետները, որ գիշերը չգային անկողնուս կողքը, վախենում էի: Թվում էր , թե գիշերները իրանք չարանում են, իսկ ցերեկները  ընկերական են :Սենյակիս մութ անկյունում ամեն գիշեր պեչենի էի դնում, լօօօօլ, որ բարիադրացական մոտենան ու չայցելեն ինձ : Առաջի դասարանում հետս տանում էի դպրոց, գնում վերջն էի նստում ու ում բերում էին , որ կողքս նստացնեին , ասում էի,  որ զբաղված է  : :LOL:  Բայց դե մի օր մամաս ամեն ինչ բացատրեց, ես էլ հասկացա: :Tongue:

----------

CactuSoul (03.09.2012), Nareco (12.01.2009), Երկնային (12.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012), Ռեդ (12.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (15.01.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուղղակի եթե երեխան շատ է տարվում էդպիսի ընկերներով, ուրեմն հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունի իր շրջապատի մարդկանց հետ փոխհարաբերություններում, հատկապես՝ ծնողների ու հասակակիցների հետ: Ուրեմն ինչ-որ բանից ուզում է անընդհատ պաշտպանվել:  Ծնողները պիտի ուշադիր լինեն՝ պարզելու համար պատճառները:


Չեմ ունեցել երևակայական ընկերներ, չնայած փոքր ժամանակ հասակակիցներիս հետ ու ընդհանրապես ուրիշների հետ շփման խնդիրներ ունեցել եմ, բայց ծնողներիս հետ՝ ոչ։ Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ երևակայությունս միշտ շատ վառ է եղել, բայց երբեք երևակայությունիցս ծնված ոչ մի բան չեմ խառնել իրականի հետ։ Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ բա երանի չէ՞ր լինի, եթե ունեցած լինեի տենց մեկին։  :LOL:  Ինձ էդքան մենակ չէի զգա։  :Sad:  Դե, մինչև 3-4 տարեկանը տենց մի կերպ յոլա գնացի մենակ՝ առանց երևակայական ու իրական ընկերների, մինչև քույրս ու եղբայրս ծնվեցին։  :Hands Up:  Ու արդեն երևակայական ընկերների կարիք ընդհանրապես չկար։  :Tongue:   :LOL: 




> Կառլսոնն եմ հիշում, Մերի Պոպպինսը.... իրենք էլ են կորչում մեծանալու հետ: Ամեն մեկն էլ իր Կառլսոնն է ունեցել կամ Մերի Պոպինսը, ուղղակի հետո էն աստիճան են մեծացել, որ չեն էլ հիշում....


Ասում եմ՝ չեմ ունեցել։  :Smile:  Ինձ 2 տարեկանից հիշում եմ, եթե ունեցած լինեի, կհիշեի։  :Wink:  Համ էլ ես իմ ընկերներին չեմ մոռանում՝ անկախ նրանից՝ երևակայական են, թե իրական։  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.01.2009)

----------


## Kita

Ես էլ եմ ունեցել :Smile:  Բայց անուն չուներ ինքը :Smile:  ու միշտ լույսի ձևով էր ինձ մոտ գալիս ու հատկապես գիշերները :Smile:  հիշում եմ, որ գիշերները վերմակի տակ մտած ծիծաղում էի հաճախ իրա հետ :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.09.2012)

----------


## Արշակ

Չեմ ունեցել։ Հաստա՛տ։ Որ լիներ հաստատ կհիշեի։ 
Կարող եմ ցանկացած պահի օրինակ անհարթ գաջած պատի վրա լիքը տարբեր կերպարներ, նկարներ տեսնել, տարբեր տրամադրության մարդկային դեմքեր, կենդանիներ։ Բայց տենց բաները երբևէ մեծերի ընկալմամբ իրականություն չեն ընկել։
Ու ընդհանրապես մտածողությանս ձևը փոքր ժամանակվանից մինչև հիմա առանձնապես չի փոխվել։ Միշտ էլ սենց եմ եղել։  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.01.2009), CactuSoul (03.09.2012), Selene (12.01.2009), Հայկօ (12.01.2009), Ձայնալար (12.01.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Արշակ-ի խոսքերից
> Կարող եմ ցանկացած պահի օրինակ *անհարթ գաջած պատի վրա լիքը տարբեր կերպարներ, նկարներ տեսնել, տարբեր տրամադրության մարդկային դեմքեր, կենդանիներ։* Բայց տենց բաները երբևէ մեծերի ընկալմամբ իրականություն չեն ընկել։


Փաստորեն  ես  մենակ  չեմ... մինչև  հիմա  էլ  կարամ  դռների  կամ  պատերի  վրա  նկարներ  տեսնեմ, բայց  ի  տարբերություն  քեզ  նրանք  իմ  ընկերներն  են  եղել // հիմա  էլ  մեկ- մեկ  լինում  են//:Ու  ես  նրանց  հետ  ավելի  շատ  եմ  «ժամանակ  անց  կացրել» , անգամ  վախենում  էի  աչքերս  թարթեմ, որովհետև  հաջորդ  րոպպեին  նկարը  անհետանում  էր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ ես ունեցել եմ, պուճուր տղա էր, լրիվ իմ նման, անունն էլ ուրիշ Հայկ:  :Tongue:  Ի տարբերություն ինձ ինքը ոչ մի բանից չէր վախենում, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր անում, մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ իր մոտ լավ էր ստացվում: Ես էլ քանի որ ուրիշ երեխաների հետ շփման պրոբլեմներ ունեի, ամբողջ օրը իր հետ էի խաղում: 

Մենք իրար հետ չէինք խոսում, փոխարենը կարդում էինք մեկմեկու մտքերը:  :Smile:  Հետո երբ մեծացա ու դպրոց գնացի, ուրիշ Հայկը անհետացավ, բայց ես գիտեմ, որ մի օր կվերադառնա  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.09.2012), Shauri (16.01.2009), Նարե (15.01.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Æþelwulf-ի* խոսքերից
> Իսկ ես ունեցել եմ, պուճուր տղա էր,


Իմ  ընկերներն  էլ  ի  տարբերություն  ռեալի  միշտ  տղաներ են  եղել :Smile: : Տեսնես  դա  ինչի՞ց է, երևի  նրանք  ավելի  հուսալի  են  :Tongue:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իմ  ընկերներն  էլ  ի  տարբերություն  ռեալի  միշտ  տղաներ են  եղել: Տեսնես  դա  ինչի՞ց է, երևի  նրանք  ավելի  հուսալի  են


Իմ պարագայում դա նրանից էր, որ իմ երևակայական ընկերը ես ինքս էի, ավելի ճիշտ իմ այն իդեալը, ում շատ էի ցանկանում նմանվել  :Tongue:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Æþelwulf-ի խոսքերից
> Իմ պարագայում դա նրանից էր, որ իմ երևակայական ընկերը ես ինքս էի, ավելի ճիշտ իմ այն իդեալը, ում շատ էի ցանկանում նմանվելhttp://www.akumb.am/images/smilies/tongue.gif


Ես  իդեալներ, որպես  էտպիսին  չեմ  ունեցել, ինձ ավելի շուտ  պետք  են  եղել  այնպիսի  ընկերներ, որ  ինձ հասկանան  ու  մեկ-մեկ  էլ  չհակաճառեն :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

իսկ ես դառել  եմ Կուկի երևակայական ընկերը   :Jpit: ամեն տեղ,անգամ ճանապարհ գնալու ժամանակ,անպակաս եմ :Blush:  ,մեկ մեկ ինձ տամագուչի եմ զգում :Jpit:   միտեսակ երևակայական աշխարհում ոնցոր լինենք :Think:

----------

Kuk (16.01.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Չեմ պատկերացնում ինչի մասին է խոսքը...
Կարծում եմ, չեմ ունեցել երևակայական ընկեր, եթե խոսքը չի գնում ինքդ քեզ հետ մտքում խոսելու մասին..  :LOL: 
Մեկ մեկ, օրինակ, ինքս ինձ հարցեր եմ տալիս, պատասխանում...  :Tongue:  օրինակ՝ ուֆ, Ան, ինչ շոր հագնեմ է: - Սպանեցիր արդեն, ինչ ուզում ես հագի:  Մոտավորապես այս կարգի  :LOL: 


գիժ եմ՞   :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չեմ պատկերացնում ինչի մասին է խոսքը...
> Կարծում եմ, չեմ ունեցել երևակայական ընկեր, եթե խոսքը չի գնում ինքդ քեզ հետ մտքում խոսելու մասին.. 
> Մեկ մեկ, օրինակ, ինքս ինձ հարցեր եմ տալիս, պատասխանում...  օրինակ՝ ուֆ, Ան, ինչ շոր հագնեմ է: - Սպանեցիր արդեն, ինչ ուզում ես հագի:  Մոտավորապես այս կարգի 
> 
> 
> գիժ եմ՞


Դու մենակ չես Ան ջան :LOL: , ես ոչ միայն իմ հետ խոսում եմ, այլ մեկ -մեկ ինձ խորհուրդներ եմ տալիս, ջղայնանում եմ իմ վրա, պատժում եմ ինձ:

Գիժ ե՞նք  :Friends:   :LOL:

----------

Ֆրեյա (16.01.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Դու մենակ չես Ան ջան, ես ոչ միայն իմ հետ խոսում եմ, այլ մեկ -մեկ ինձ խորհուրդներ եմ տալիս, ջղայնանում եմ իմ վրա, պատժում եմ ինձ:
> 
> Գիժ ե՞նք


 :LOL:  

Ինչ լավ է  :Love:  Ընկերովի գժությունը- զվարճանք է  :Smile: 

չէ, գիժ չենք ամեն դեպքում, մեզնից ավելի գիժ գժեր էլ կան  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դու մենակ չես Ան ջան, ես ոչ միայն իմ հետ խոսում եմ, այլ մեկ -մեկ ինձ խորհուրդներ եմ տալիս, ջղայնանում եմ իմ վրա, պատժում եմ ինձ:
> 
> Գիժ ե՞նք


Իսկ ոնց ես պատժում, Յոժ? Ախ ես անում թաթիկներին, թե ոնց?  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> իսկ ես դառել  եմ Կուկի երևակայական ընկերը  ամեն տեղ,անգամ ճանապարհ գնալու ժամանակ,անպակաս եմ ,մեկ մեկ ինձ տամագուչի եմ զգում  միտեսակ երևակայական աշխարհում ոնցոր լինենք


Լի, ոնց կարդում եմ էս թեման, մենակ իմ երևակայական ընկերն ա, որ *ժիվոյ* ա :Jpit:

----------

Enigmatic (17.01.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իսկ ոնց ես պատժում, Յոժ? Ախ ես անում թաթիկներին, թե ոնց?


Սոված եմ պահում ինձ էտ օրը  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ պատկերացնում ինչի մասին է խոսքը...
> Կարծում եմ, չեմ ունեցել երևակայական ընկեր, եթե խոսքը չի գնում ինքդ քեզ հետ մտքում խոսելու մասին.. 
> Մեկ մեկ, օրինակ, ինքս ինձ հարցեր եմ տալիս, պատասխանում...  օրինակ՝ ուֆ, Ան, ինչ շոր հագնեմ է: - Սպանեցիր արդեն, ինչ ուզում ես հագի:  Մոտավորապես այս կարգի 
> գիժ եմ՞





> Դու մենակ չես Ան ջան, ես ոչ միայն իմ հետ խոսում եմ, այլ մեկ -մեկ ինձ խորհուրդներ եմ տալիս, ջղայնանում եմ իմ վրա, պատժում եմ ինձ:
> 
> Գիժ ե՞նք


Չէ, հեչ էլ գիժ չեք. շատ տարածված երևույթ ա, ես էլ եմ տենց։  :Smile:  Միայն թե ձեր նկարագրածը, կարծում եմ, կապ չունի երևակայական ընկերոջ հետ։  :Wink:  Էդպես դուք խոսում եք ինքներդ ձեզ հետ, իսկ դուք հաստատ ձեր երևակայության արգասիքը չեք։  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

Կարծեմ համակարգչային ծրագրեր կան, այլ կերպ ասած՝ երևակայական ընկերներ: Ուղղակի պատասխանների քանակը քիչ ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Կարծեմ համակարգչային ծրագրեր կան, այլ կերպ ասած՝ երևակայական ընկերներ: Ուղղակի պատասխանների քանակը քիչ ա:


Էդ խաղերը սուտ բան ա, Ռեդ ջան, ռեալ ա պետք ունենալ :Wink:

----------

Ռեդ (17.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Մի այսպիսի կարծիք էլ իմ կողմից.
բացի այն դեպքերից, երբ երեխան ինքն իրեն է երևակայորեն բաներ ստեղծում կարծում եմ դրանց մեծ մասի դեպքում երևակայությունն իսկի էլ կապ չունի ու այդ մեծահասկաներն են այդպես ասում չկարողանալով հասկանալ ու բացատրել որոշ երևույթներ, մասնավորապես նրանք, որ երեխան (այսինքն այն հոգին որ եկել ու մարմնավորվել է կրկին) ծնվելով նա դեռ պահում է այն կապն նուրբ, հոգևոր ոլորտների հետ որտեղից որ եկել է և ճիշտ է նկատվել բոլորի կողմից, որ դա տևում է մինչ 7  տարեկան հասակն, եթե ծնողների անընդհատ ժխտումներն ու ծիծաղի վերածելն երեխային չստիպի էլ չխոսել այդ մասին անհասկացվածի ու ծաղրի ենթարկվածի դերում չհայտնվելու համար։ 

Կարծում եմ, որ երեխան ունի մեծահասակների շատերի հետ համեմատած զարգացած և ուժեղ այսպես ասած պարանորմալ ընկալողականություն նուրբ աշխարհն զգալու ու նրա հետ հաղորդակցվելու։ Ժամանակի հետ՝ երբ հոգին արդեն ֆիզիկականի տիրույթում է ամբողջությամբ և գերիշխում է կամ տեսանելի է հենց միայն նյութականը, նուրբ զգայական այդ հնարավորությունն էլ անհետանում է՝ չնայած մարդ կարող է իրեն մոտ դա հետագայում էլ զարգացնել և տեսնել նուրբ ոլորտը, ճանապարհորդություններ կատարել այնտեղ՝ գտնվելով աշխարհում ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ, ու նաև ընկերներ ունենալ ու շփվել։ 

Գրում եմ «կարծում եմ» կարծիքս հայտնելու համար, իսկ ինքս վստահ եմ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.01.2009), Sambitbaba (05.09.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (05.09.2012)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մի այսպիսի կարծիք էլ իմ կողմից.
> բացի այն դեպքերից, երբ երեխան ինքն իրեն է երևակայորեն բաներ ստեղծում կարծում եմ դրանց մեծ մասի դեպքում երևակայությունն իսկի էլ կապ չունի ու այդ մեծահասկաներն են այդպես ասում չկարողանալով հասկանալ ու բացատրել որոշ երևույթներ, մասնավորապես նրանք, որ երեխան (այսինքն այն հոգին որ եկել ու մարմնավորվել է կրկին) ծնվելով նա դեռ պահում է այն կապն նուրբ, հոգևոր ոլորտների հետ որտեղից որ եկել է և ճիշտ է նկատվել բոլորի կողմից, որ դա տևում է մինչ 7  տարեկան հասակն, եթե ծնողների անընդհատ ժխտումներն ու ծիծաղի վերածելն երեխային չստիպի էլ չխոսել այդ մասին անհասկացվածի ու ծաղրի ենթարկվածի դերում չհայտնվելու համար։ 
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ երեխան ունի մեծահասակների շատերի հետ համեմատած զարգացած և ուժեղ այսպես ասած պարանորմալ ընկալողականություն նուրբ աշխարհն զգալու ու նրա հետ հաղորդակցվելու։ Ժամանակի հետ՝ երբ հոգին արդեն ֆիզիկականի տիրույթում է ամբողջությամբ և գերիշխում է կամ տեսանելի է հենց միայն նյութականը, նուրբ զգայական այդ հնարավորությունն էլ անհետանում է՝ չնայած մարդ կարող է իրեն մոտ դա հետագայում էլ զարգացնել և տեսնել նուրբ ոլորտը, ճանապարհորդություններ կատարել այնտեղ՝ գտնվելով աշխարհում ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ, ու նաև ընկերներ ունենալ ու շփվել։ 
> 
> Գրում եմ «կարծում եմ» կարծիքս հայտնելու համար, իսկ ինքս վստահ եմ...


Ես էլ եմ այդ կարծիքին ու ընդհանրապես շատ անբացատրելի բաներ եմ նկատել երեխաների մոտ: Ասում են չէ, որ երեխաները մինչև խոսելը շփվում են հրեշտակների հետ, իսկ երբ սկսում են խոսել, այդ ամենը մոռանում են: Տարիներ առաջ մորքուրիս երեք ամսական բալիկի հետ խաղում եմ: Հանկարծ զգացի, որ  բևեռված նայում ա  սենյակի ինչ որ հատվածի ու աչքը չի կտրում, ես ծամածռություններ եմ անում, ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, նայելով այդ կետին ծիծաղում ա , անհասկանալի ագու- գուներ ա արտաբերում  :Blush:  :  Հանկարծ հայացքը նույն ուղղությամբ վերև բարձրացրեց, գրապահարանի կողմն էր նայում, մեկ էլ գրքերից մեկը, որը դրված էր, ոչ թե գրքերի հաջորդականության մեջ, այլ նրանց դիմացը, վայր ընկավ, էլի ծիծաղեց ու հայացքը սրընթաց տարավ դեպի պատուհանը, պատուհանը որը բաց էր, շարժվեց(փակվեց, նորից բացվեց), երեխան  այդ ժամանակ միայն նայեց ինձ : Չնայած այն ժամանակ ես փոքր էի, ինչ որ նշանակություն չտվեցի դրան, բայց շատ պարզ հիշում եմ ու հիմա հասկանում, որ կարող է.............. :Tongue:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.09.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (05.09.2012)

----------


## Ծով

Վույ...ջան...ինչ լավ թեմա ա...էհ, ի՞նչ փոքր ժամանակ...մինչև ութ տարեկան ունեցել եմ ... :Love: թաքուն էի պահում... :LOL: վախենում էի, ոչ չեն հավատա...
մի անգամ մեկին սկսեցի համոզել,որ ունեմ, հետո ասեցի, որ կատակում եմ, նենց էր վախեցել...
ասեմ շիկահեր մի հատ տղա էր, ինքը համր էր էր,  :LOL: , դե որովհետև ձայն չէր հանում, հետո մանրամասներ հիշեմ կպատմեմ :Hands Up: 
Բայց հիշում եմ, որ դասարանում հենց դատարկ սեղան էր լինում իրա համար թուղթ ու գրիչ էի դնում :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.09.2012)

----------


## Amaru

Ընկեր չեմ ունեցել երևակայական, բայց տենց մի աշխարհ կար՝ մեր հորինած երկրներով, լավ, վատ հերոսներով, իրենց մասին լիքը պատմություներ էինք եղբորս հետ հորինել, միշտ միմյանց պատմում էինք, նոր պատմություններ հորինում։  :Blush:  հետո՝ չգիտեմ քանի տարեկանում, մոռացանք իրենց մասին...  :Smile:  բայց ես դաժան էի, իմ պատմություւները միշտ նրա մասին էին, թե ոնց են չար արարածները (էդքան էլ մարդիկ չէին, ավելի շուտ՝ կիսա) լավ ու բարի հերոսներին կտրտում, վառում, սպանում...  :Blush:  տենց...  :Blush:  շատ բաներ չեմ հիշում արդեն  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց հիշում եմ, որ դասարանում հենց դատարկ սեղան էր լինում իրա համար թուղթ ու գրիչ էի դնում


 :Love:  Ինչ հավես ա  :Smile: :

Ժո՛ղ, ես չեմ հասկանում, դուք ձեր երևակայական ընկերներին *տեսել ե՞ք*: Այսինքն՝ խաղալիս, ենթադրենք, ինչ-որ բան ես իրեն տալիս, ու տեսնու՞մ ես, թե ինքը ինչպես է վերցնում... Եվ այլն:

----------


## Ծով

> Ինչ հավես ա :
> 
> Ժո՛ղ, ես չեմ հասկանում, դուք ձեր երևակայական ընկերներին *տեսել ե՞ք*: Այսինքն՝ խաղալիս, ենթադրենք, ինչ-որ բան ես իրեն տալիս, ու տեսնու՞մ ես, թե ինքը ինչպես է վերցնում... Եվ այլն:


ԳԻտես ոնց Հայկօ՛, դա մոտավորապես նույնն ա, որ ես հենց հիմա մտովի տեսնեմ քեզ...հնարավոր ա, չէ՞...
դա էլ հենց էդպես էր...
Ամենակարևորը. ինքը իր ցանկությամբ ոչինչ չէր անում ըստ իմ երևակայության։
ԵՍ իշխում էի իրան։ :Love: 
Ես չեմ էլ հիշում, թե ինքը իմ երևակայության մեջ ոնց հայտնվեց, ոնց անհետացավ, բայց միշտ իրա հետ էի...բացի որոշ դեպքերից :LOL: 
ու մեկ էլ մի բան էլ եմ հաստատ հիշում. ես համոզված էի, որ իրա մասին չարժի խոսել ուրիշների հետ, բայց ինձ միշտ թվում էր, թե հարկավոր ա իրան պաշտպանել էդ ուրիշներից... :Think: 
Իսկ մի անգամ, երբ որ ընկա ու վնասեցի ոտքս, մոտ մի շաբաթ հետը /իսկ տենց լինում էր շատ, ինձ -ինձ, այսինքն իրա հետ շատ էի խոսում, հատկապես եթե մենակ էի լինում/ չխոսեցի, իբր նեղացել էի...
Որ հիշում եմ, իմ ծիծաղն էլ ա գալիս, բայց պարզ հիշում եմ է...նույնիսկ էդ տղային :Smile: 
Շիկահեր, մի քիչ կառեոտ, բարակ մազեր ուներ, բաց շագանակագույն աչքեր, ահավոր նիհար-պրծած...
Ասեմ ավելին. ես համոզված էի, որ իմ ճաշի առանձնացրած սոխերը ինքը հետո կուտի :LOL: 
Կյանքիս մեջ երրորդ անգամ եմ էս մասին խոսում...իմ նվիրական հեքիաթն էր :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (03.09.2012), ihusik (18.01.2009), impression (21.01.2009), Sambitbaba (05.09.2012), Selene (18.01.2009), Ձայնալար (18.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (03.09.2012), Ուլուանա (18.01.2009), Քամի (17.01.2009), Ֆոտոն (03.09.2012)

----------


## Սև Տուզ

> Ո՞վ է փոքր հասակում երևակայական ընկեր ունեցել: 
> Երեխաները հաճախ իրենց համար ստեղծում են գոյություն չունեցող ընկերներ, ում հետ մենակ չեն զգում, հաղթահարում են մթության հանդեպ վախը, կիսվում իրենց մանկական գույնզգույն մտքերով: 
> Ունեցե՞լ եք էդպիսի երևակայական ընկեր:


Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ դա անցյալ կյանքից մնացած հիշողությունների արդյունք է  :Think: 
Գիտականորեն ապացուծված է, որ երեխաները մինչև հինգ տարեկանը շատ հաճախ ունենում են հիշողություններ իրենց անցյալ կյանքից ու խոսում են այն անձնավորություններից և փաստերից ում հետ կամ ինչի հետ շբվել են անցյալ կյանքում, բայց խոսում են այդ ամենի մասին ներկա ժամանակով...հետևաբար դա կարող է ոչ թե երևակայական աշխարհ լինել, այլ հիշողություններ անցյալ կյանքից :Smile:

----------

ihusik (18.01.2009), Sambitbaba (05.09.2012), Ուլուանա (18.01.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Փոքր ժամանակ երևակայական ընկերներ չեմ ունեցել: Ես մենակ խաղացող էի, ինքս ինձ: Ունեցել եմ մի հիշողություն, որը 16-18 դարերի տեսրաններ էր պարունակում: Այսինքն՝ հիշեցի մի դեպք, երբ ես մեծ փոռիկով երկար շորով էի ու 18-20 տարեկան: Բայց հետո գիտակցեցի, որ դա հիշել հնարավոր չի, քանի որ հիշելու պահին ես 5-7 տարեկան էի: Չգիտեմ երբ ենթադրեցի, որ նախկին կյանքից հիշողություն էր: էլի կուզեի էդպիսի բաներ հիշել:  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.09.2012), Ուլուանա (03.09.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես էլ իմ գաղտնիքը բացեմ… չնայած չեմ կարծում, թե երևակայական ընկեր ասելով կարելի է հասկանալ այն, ինչ իմ դեպքում է:
Փոքր ժամանակ՝ հաճախ, հիմա՝ երբեմն, առանձնանում եմ ու խոսում ինչ-որ մեկի հետ, ում հաճախ չեմ էլ պատկերացնում: Լինում են դեպքեր, երբ կոնկրետ մարդու եմ ուզում ասել որոշակի բան, այդ ժամանակ իր հետ եմ խոսում: Բայց հաճախ ասելիք կա, ուզում ես մեկի հետ խոսես, կիսվես, բայց չգիտես՝ ում հետ, այդ ժամանակ երկար չեմ էլ մտածում, ուղղակի պատկերացնում եմ, թե մեկը կա, ու բոլորովին էական չի՝ ով է, ու սկսում եմ հետը խոսել: Բայց միայն ես եմ խոսում, ինքը՝ հազվադեպ: Չգիտեմ, երևի իրականում ինքս ինձ հետ եմ խոսում, բայց հարցն այն է, որ ինքս ինձ հետ չէի խոսի, ես առանց այդ էլ էդ բաները գիտեմ, բայց այ ուրիշ մեկի երևակայական ականջին երբեմն թթվելը հաճույք է :Jpit: 
Հա, մեկ էլ, ինչ-որ տեղ, Դնևնոզավրս է ինձ համար երևակայական ընկեր, որովհետև ինձ կարողանում է ավելին տալ, քան սովորական, ուրիշ տեղերում արված գրառումներս: Ու նույնիսկ եթե չեմ գրում, միևնույն է, իր ներկայությունը կյանքումս զգում եմ:

 :Pardon:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.09.2012), Smokie (06.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Բայց միայն ես եմ խոսում, ինքը՝ հազվադեպ:


Էս դեպքում հազվադեպն էլ ա դառնում չափից շատ :Smile: :

----------

Sambitbaba (30.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Էս դեպքում հազվադեպն էլ ա դառնում չափից շատ:


Այսինքն ինչ-որ հոգական խանգարում ունե՞մ  :Jpit:  Հավես ա բայց տենց բան գիտակցելը  :LOL: 
Հես ա մարդիկ կմտածեն, թե լրիվ գիժ եմ ::}:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Էս դեպքում հազվադեպն էլ ա դառնում չափից շատ:


Խոսել ասելով գիտե՞ս ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Ասենք՝ էդ պահին ինչից որ ուզում եմ խոսել, ոնց ուզում եմ թեման շեղել, պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինքը հենց դրա հետ կապված մի հարց տվեց, ու սկսում եմ դրան պատասխանել… Էս կարգի, էլի: Թե չէ՝ ընենց չի, որ «ինքն» ինձ, ասենք, խորհուրդ ա տալիս կամ հետս լուրջ զրույցի ա բռնվում :Jpit:

----------


## Նետ

> Խոսել ասելով գիտե՞ս ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Ասենք՝ էդ պահին ինչից որ ուզում եմ խոսել, ոնց ուզում եմ թեման շեղել, պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինքը հենց դրա հետ կապված մի հարց տվեց, ու սկսում եմ դրան պատասխանել… Էս կարգի, էլի: *Թե չէ՝ ընենց չի, որ «ինքն» ինձ, ասենք, խորհուրդ ա տալիս կամ հետս լուրջ զրույցի ա բռնվում:*))


Հենց փորձի զրույցի բռնվել, մի քիչ պարտքով փող տուր: Էդ կորչելն ա որ կկորչի: :Smile: 


> Այսինքն ինչ-որ հոգական խանգարում ունե՞մ Հավես ա բայց տենց բան գիտակցելը


Չէ ամեն բան նորմալ է:  :Wink:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ես էլ իմ գաղտնիքը բացեմ… չնայած չեմ կարծում, թե երևակայական ընկեր ասելով կարելի է հասկանալ այն, ինչ իմ դեպքում է:
> Փոքր ժամանակ՝ հաճախ, հիմա՝ երբեմն, առանձնանում եմ ու խոսում ինչ-որ մեկի հետ, ում հաճախ չեմ էլ պատկերացնում: Լինում են դեպքեր, երբ կոնկրետ մարդու եմ ուզում ասել որոշակի բան, այդ ժամանակ իր հետ եմ խոսում: Բայց հաճախ ասելիք կա, ուզում ես մեկի հետ խոսես, կիսվես, բայց չգիտես՝ ում հետ, այդ ժամանակ երկար չեմ էլ մտածում, ուղղակի պատկերացնում եմ, թե մեկը կա, ու բոլորովին էական չի՝ ով է, ու սկսում եմ հետը խոսել: Բայց միայն ես եմ խոսում, ինքը՝ հազվադեպ: Չգիտեմ, երևի իրականում ինքս ինձ հետ եմ խոսում, բայց հարցն այն է, որ ինքս ինձ հետ չէի խոսի, ես առանց այդ էլ էդ բաները գիտեմ, բայց այ ուրիշ մեկի երևակայական ականջին երբեմն թթվելը հաճույք է
> Հա, մեկ էլ, ինչ-որ տեղ, Դնևնոզավրս է ինձ համար երևակայական ընկեր, որովհետև ինձ կարողանում է ավելին տալ, քան սովորական, ուրիշ տեղերում արված գրառումներս: Ու նույնիսկ եթե չեմ գրում, միևնույն է, իր ներկայությունը կյանքումս զգում եմ:


Լրիվ մեկին մեկ իմ վիճակն է  :Dntknw: :
Ուղղակի ես հաճախ էդ մարդու հետ բարձրաձայն եմ խոսում, ասենք, երբ տանը մենակ եմ կամ փողոցով քայլում եմ։ Երևի գժի տեղ էլ են դնում ։Ճ

Բայց դա մի վատ հետևանք ունի. մեջիս կուտակվածն ասում եմ էդ երևակայական զրույցի ժամանակ ու համոզված եմ, որ էդ մարդուն էլ եմ ասել, իսկ արդյունքում բոլոր ասելիքներս մեջիցս դուրս են գալիս, ու էդ մարդն իսկի չի էլ իմանում դրանց մասին։ ։Ճ

Երևակայական ընկերներ փոքր ժամանակ շատ եմ ունեցել, բայց ավելի հաճախ էդ ընկերը եղել է Ռուֆուսի «ուրիշ Հայկի» նման ուրիշ Լիլիթ կամ էլ հիմիկվա նման ուղղակի էն մարդը, ում էդ պահին ասելու բան եմ ունեցել...

----------

Sambitbaba (30.11.2012)

----------


## erexa

Մի որոշ կարճ ժամանակահատվածում, ես էլ եմ ունեցել հորինած կերպար: Եվ հիշում եմ, ո՛չ թե ունեի երևակայական ընկեր, այլ երևակայական մեկն, ում ես չէի սիրում: Անունն էլ դրել էի Վարսիկ: Վարսիկն ինձանից մոտ 20 տարի մեծ էր: Հիշում եմ, որ հաճախ խաղի ժամանակ վիճում էի, իր հետ և տնեցիքի մոտ բողոքում իրենից: Տատիկիս մոր անունն էլ է եղել Վարսիկ և ինքը մահացել է 25 տարեկանում: Ես լավ չեմ հիշում՝ նախքան Վարսիկի կերպար հորինելը,  գիտեի այդ մասին, թե՞ ո՛չ: Իմ հիշելով ո՛չ: Հետաքրքիր է, ինչ-որ կապ կա այս ամենի հետ, թե՞ ուղղակի համ է ընկել:  :Dntknw:

----------

Freeman (06.09.2012), Sambitbaba (30.11.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Մի որոշ կարճ ժամանակահատվածում, ես էլ եմ ունեցել հորինած կերպար: Եվ հիշում եմ, ո՛չ թե ունեի երևակայական ընկեր, այլ երևակայական մեկն, ում ես չէի սիրում: Անունն էլ դրել էի Վարսիկ: Վարսիկն ինձանից մոտ 20 տարի մեծ էր: Հիշում եմ, որ հաճախ խաղի ժամանակ վիճում էի, իր հետ և տնեցիքի մոտ բողոքում իրենից: Տատիկիս մոր անունն էլ է եղել Վարսիկ և ինքը մահացել է 25 տարեկանում: Ես լավ չեմ հիշում՝ նախքան Վարսիկի կերպար հորինելը,  գիտեի այդ մասին, թե՞ ո՛չ: Իմ հիշելով ո՛չ: Հետաքրքիր է, ինչ-որ կապ կա այս ամենի հետ, թե՞ ուղղակի համ է ընկել:


Էդ երևակայական թշնամի ա եղել, ոչ թե ընկեր։Ճ

----------

Nimra (06.09.2012), Ուլուանա (06.09.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ դա անցյալ կյանքից մնացած հիշողությունների արդյունք է 
> Գիտականորեն ապացուծված է, որ երեխաները մինչև հինգ տարեկանը շատ հաճախ ունենում են հիշողություններ իրենց անցյալ կյանքից ու խոսում են այն անձնավորություններից և փաստերից ում հետ կամ ինչի հետ շբվել են անցյալ կյանքում, բայց խոսում են այդ ամենի մասին ներկա ժամանակով...հետևաբար դա կարող է ոչ թե երևակայական աշխարհ լինել, այլ հիշողություններ անցյալ կյանքից


եթե էդ ամենը ճիշտ լինի , ուրեմն ավելի լավ կլինի իմ անցյալը ես մանրամասներով չհիշեմ :LOL: դեռ դպրոց չէի գնում,կամ էլ մի փոքր մեծ էի` 6-7 տարեկան, իմ երեք տիկնիկներն իմ աղջիկներն էին, վերջինը` զույգ: Ու այդ ամենի մեջ ամենահետաքրքիրն այն էր, որ նրանք տարբեր պապաներից էին :LOL: ու ես շատ լուրջ մտել էի իմ խաղի մեջ` պապաների կարոտով, սպասումով: պապաներն անուններ ունեին ու երկուսն էլ ինձ թողել էին, վերջինն էլ ամուսնացել էր մեր հարևան Գոհարի հետ: Շատ զզվելի էր վերջինը, ոնց ինձ թողեց  :LOL:  Անունը մոռացել եմ, բայց մեկ-մեկ գալիս էր երեխեքին տեսնելու ու մերոնց ասում էի, որ էսօր X ը եկել էր, ճաշ տվեցի կերավ, երեխեքի հետ խաղաղաց, բայց հաջորդ անգամ որ գա էլ տուն չեմ թողնելու :LOL:  Չեմ հիշում այդ ամենը երբ անցավ իմ մոտ, բայց նա իմ կյանքի տղամարդն էր ու շատ էի սիրում, կարոտում էի ու ով ինձ լքել էր` երեխեքիս հետ :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (03.11.2012), erexa (08.09.2012), Ուլուանա (08.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> եթե էդ ամենը ճիշտ լինի , ուրեմն ավելի լավ կլինի իմ անցյալը ես մանրամասներով չհիշեմդեռ դպրոց չէի գնում,կամ էլ մի փոքր մեծ էի` 6-7 տարեկան, իմ երեք տիկնիկներն իմ աղջիկներն էին, վերջինը` զույգ: Ու այդ ամենի մեջ ամենահետաքրքիրն այն էր, որ նրանք տարբեր պապաներից էինու ես շատ լուրջ մտել էի իմ խաղի մեջ` պապաների կարոտով, սպասումով: պապաներն անուններ ունեին ու երկուսն էլ ինձ թողել էին, վերջինն էլ ամուսնացել էր մեր հարևան Գոհարի հետ: Շատ զզվելի էր վերջինը, ոնց ինձ թողեց  Անունը մոռացել եմ, բայց մեկ-մեկ գալիս էր երեխեքին տեսնելու ու մերոնց ասում էի, որ էսօր X ը եկել էր, ճաշ տվեցի կերավ, երեխեքի հետ խաղաղաց, բայց հաջորդ անգամ որ գա էլ տուն չեմ թողնելու Չեմ հիշում այդ ամենը երբ անցավ իմ մոտ, բայց նա իմ կյանքի տղամարդն էր ու շատ էի սիրում, կարոտում էի ու ով ինձ լքել էր` երեխեքիս հետ


Հաստատ նախորդ կյանքից է:   :Ok: Ախր էդպիսի պատմություններ, իմ կարծիքով, երեխեքը չեն կարող հորինել: Ծնողներն էդ տարիքում երեխաներին նման պատմություններ չեն պատմում, արտաքին աշխարհից էլ երեխան նման ինֆո չի ստանում, գոնե նախկին ժամանակներում:

----------

Ariadna (07.09.2012), Nimra (06.09.2012), Sambitbaba (30.11.2012), Ուլուանա (08.09.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Հաստատ նախորդ կյանքից է:  Ախր էդպիսի պատմություններ, իմ կարծիքով, երեխեքը չեն կարող հորինել: Ծնողներն էդ տարիքում երեխաներին նման պատմություններ չեն պատմում, արտաքին աշխարհից էլ երեխան նման ինֆո չի ստանում, գոնե նախկին ժամանակներում:


ինձ թվում ա, ուղղակի երևակայությունս է շատ վառ եղել, թե չէ... ձեռք չի տալիս , որ նախկին կյանք համարվի :Wink:

----------


## Նետ

> Հաստատ նախորդ կյանքից է:  Ախր էդպիսի պատմություններ, իմ կարծիքով, երեխեքը չեն կարող հորինել: Ծնողներն էդ տարիքում երեխաներին նման պատմություններ չեն պատմում, արտաքին աշխարհից էլ երեխան նման ինֆո չի ստանում, գոնե նախկին ժամանակներում:


6-7 տարեկան երեխան, հաստատ արդեն հասցրած կլինի լսել տարբեր ընտանեկան բաժանումների ու նման բաների մասին:Կարծում եմ արտառոց բան չկա:

----------

erexa (07.09.2012), Freeman (08.09.2012), Nimra (11.09.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> 6-7 տարեկան երեխան, հաստատ արդեն հասցրած կլինի լսել տարբեր ընտանեկան բաժանումների ու նման բաների մասին:Կարծում եմ արտառոց բան չկա:


Անձամբ ես նման թեմաներից չեմ լսել շրջապատից: ԱՅդ տարիքում ինքս էի պատմություններ պատմում ու ընկերուհիներից զվարճացնում: Հետաքրքրությունն էլ հենց չլսված բաներ հորինելն էր: :Wink:  Իսկ որոշ տարիքից հետո ընդհանրապես էդպիսի ինֆորմացիան անհետացավ իմ գլխից շատ սահուն, որ ես չնկատեցի էլ:

----------

Sambitbaba (30.11.2012)

----------


## Freeman

հետաքրքիր թեմա ա




> Այն էլ երկուսը: Դամավոյը ու իր կինը՝ Տեր և Տիկին Բոբոշները : Փորձում էի լեզու գտնել հետները, որ գիշերը չգային անկողնուս կողքը, վախենում էի: Թվում էր , թե գիշերները իրանք չարանում են, իսկ ցերեկները  ընկերական են :



Սրանցից ես էլ եմ ունեցել, գիշերը գալիս էին ստուգեին քնած ե՞մ, թե՞ չէ, ես էլ չէի շարժվում, որ պալիտ չլինեմ  :Jpit: 

բայց երեխա չէի էդ ժամանակ, ոնց-որ դպրոց էի գնում:

----------

CactuSoul (08.09.2012), Արէա (08.09.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Այստեղ ժամանակին գրել եմ, որ չեմ ունեցել ու թե ինչու չեմ ունեցել  :Jpit: ։ Բայց փոխարենը գիշերը ամենատարբեր առարկաներ ինձ համար մթության մեջ վերածվում էին ինչ–որ վախենալու արարածների։ Ասենք, աթոռին դրված շորերի ծալքերը, վերմակի ծայրը և բազմաթիվ այլ բաներ։ Եթե հանկարծ գիշերը քնից արթնանայի, կորած էի. էդ բոլոր բոբոները մի իսկական մղձավանջ էին ապահովում ինձ համար։ Սարսափից աշխատում էի չշարժվել, որ հանկարծ ինձ չնկատեն ու չհարձակվեն  :Unsure:

----------

Arpine (09.09.2012), Freeman (08.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ես հիմա էլ ունեմ  :Tongue:

----------

Ariadna (10.09.2012), ivy (10.09.2012)

----------


## sharick

Էս թեման կարդացի ու հիշեցի , որ փոքր ժամանակ մի երևակայական ընկերուհի ունեի , անունն ել Էլադա .... մի հատ խաղալիք հեռաղոս ունեի , զանգում եի ասում էի Էլադա ջան արի մեր տուն սուրճ խմելու : Մեկ-մեկ էլ ասում եի աղջկատ էլ կբերես : Ու գալիս էր իրար հետ իբր սուրճ էինք խմում . Վերջն էր :LOL:  
Հետո չգիտեմ ինչ եղավ իմ երևակայության  Էլադան

----------


## Շինարար

> Ո՞վ է փոքր հասակում երևակայական ընկեր ունեցել: 
> Երեխաները հաճախ իրենց համար ստեղծում են գոյություն չունեցող ընկերներ, ում հետ մենակ չեն զգում, հաղթահարում են մթության հանդեպ վախը, կիսվում իրենց մանկական գույնզգույն մտքերով: 
> Ունեցե՞լ եք էդպիսի երևակայական ընկեր:


Իսկ ես երևակայական թշնամիներ եմ ունեցել, որոնցից փախչում էի՝ սպիտակ արջ, ջադու, մեկ էլ հոկեյիստ: Անիծյալները հայտնվում էին հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ մենակ էի լինում: Հոկեյիստը ապրում էր մեր շենքում, բայց մեր տուն երբեք չէր մտնում, սպիտակ արջը՝ տատիս տանը, ջադուն՝ մյուս տատիս թաղում :Blush: 

Հ. Գ. Չնայած սպիտակ արջի հետ մի անգամ սեղանի տակ նստած ահագին երկար ու հավեսով զրուցել ենք, բայց միայն էդ մի անգամն ա եղել, որ տենց լավ ենք եղել իրար հետ :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (03.11.2012), Freeman (03.11.2012), Smokie (03.11.2012), Արէա (03.11.2012), Ձայնալար (03.11.2012), Ուլուանա (03.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

երևակայական ընկեր ունենալը վատ բան չի, նույնիսկ մի քիչ էլ գեղեցիկ ու ռոմանտիկ ա, բայց հենց էդ ընկերդ սկսում ա քեզ ասել ինչ անես, սկսում ա քեզ բարոյական նորմեր թելադրել, քեզ համոզում ա որ ամենակարող ա ու առանց իրա հետ խորհրդակցելու ոչ մի բան չանես, և  դու սկսում ես երևակայականի ու իրականի սահմանը չճանաչել, սկսում են խնդիրներ առաջանալ… նաև շրջապատի հետ…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> երևակայական ընկեր ունենալը վատ բան չի, նույնիսկ մի քիչ էլ գեղեցիկ ու ռոմանտիկ ա, բայց հենց էդ ընկերդ սկսում ա քեզ ասել ինչ անես, սկսում ա քեզ բարոյական նորմեր թելադրել, քեզ համոզում ա որ ամենակարող ա ու առանց իրա հետ խորհրդակցելու ոչ մի բան չանես, և  դու սկսում ես երևակայականի ու իրականի սահմանը չճանաչել, սկսում են խնդիրներ առաջանալ… նաև շրջապատի հետ…


Այստեղ` http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...յուններ, - ես էլ մի քանի "ռոմանտիկ" գրառումներ ունեմ, Մեֆ ջան, - միգուցէ հետաքրքրի՞… Ամբողջապես միևնույն թեման է:

Հ.Գ. Լսիր, պատահաբար ծանոթ չե՞ս Ռիչարդ Բախի "Պատրանքներ" գործին. հերոսը մի արտակարգ "երևակայական ընկեր" է:

----------


## Rhayader

Կխնդրեի թեման տեղափոխել կրոնի բաժին :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կխնդրեի թեման տեղափոխել կրոնի բաժին


«Դաշնակցություն» թեմային էլ ա կարելի միացնել:

----------

Rhayader (05.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես հիշեցի, որ էլի կային երևակայական ընկերներ՝ Հայկոն ու Ամալիկը  :Jpit:  Մենակ իմ ընկերները չէին, այլ իմ ու եղբորս: Դրսի դռան շղթան իբր մեր հեռախոսն էր, որով զանգում էինք իրենց, պայմանավորվում, որ գնանք իրենց հյուր  :LOL:  Իրենք ամուսիններ էին ու փոքր երեխա ունեին  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (03.11.2012), Moonwalker (03.11.2012), Smokie (24.11.2012), Շինարար (03.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

երևակայական ընկերոջ մասին սարսափ ֆիլմերից եմ իմացել  :LOL:

----------


## Jarre

Գրառումս գուցե ավելի շատ սազում է կրոն բաժնին, բայց, քանի որ «երևակայական ընկերոջ» դրսևորումներից մեկի մասին ա, որոշեցի ստեղ տեղադրել։

Ամերիկյան Հումանիստների ասոցիացիան մեկնարկել է նոր ծրագիր, որի նպատակն է ցուցաբերել աջակցություն այն երեխաներին և պատանիներին ովքեր չեն հավատում Աստծու գոյությանը։ Այլ կերպ ասած, երեխաերի ովքեր իրենց համարում են բավական հասուն և մեծ երևակայական ընկերներին հավատալու համար։ Հեղինակները ծրագրի շրջանակներում ստեղծել են նաև վեբ կայք՝ *KidsWithoutGod.com*

Կայքը առաջարկում է ուսուցանելի նյութեր երեխաների համար։ Օրինակ *KIDS* բաժնում պատկերազարդ էլեկտրոնային գրքի միջոցով երեխային մատչելի լեզվով պատմվում է որոշ գիտական հետաքրքիր փորձարկումների մասին։ Իսկ *TEENS* բաժնում քննարկվում է պատանիներին հետաքրքրող թեմաներ՝ սկսած գիտությունից մինչև սեքս։ Ես դեռ նորմալ չեմ ծանոթացել, բայց թռուցիկ նայելով այնպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, որ բավական մեծ աշխատանք են կատարել հեղինակները։ 

Կայքի հեղինակներից մեկը իմ վիրտուալ ընկերն է (չշփոթել երևեկայական ընկերոջ հետ  :Tongue:  )։ Նա պատմում է, որ նրանց նպատակն է նպաստել պատասխանատու և Երկրագնդի ու հանրության համար օգտակար քաղաքացիներ դաստիարակելու գործին։ Սակայն դա արվում է միմիայն ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպ զարգացնելու միջոցով։ Օրինակ փոխանակ երեխային սովորեցնելու, որ երբ նա ամուսնանա նա պետք է հավատարիմ մնա իր կողակցին, քանի որ Աստված այդպես է ասում, նրանք սովորեցնում են այսպես. դու քո ընկերոջը խոսք ես տալիս, որ ինքը քեզ համար պետք է լինի յուրահատուկ, ուստի պետք է սովորես լինել պատասխանատու, հավատարիմ և սիրող ընկեր։ Բացի այդ, քեզ նման երեխաների երջանիկ և լիարժեք մանկություն ունենալու հնրավորությունները շատանում են, երբ երեխայի կողքին կան երկու ծնողները։ Հետևաբար ընտանիքի հանդեպ հավատարմությունը ապագա սերունդների հանդեպ հավատարմություն է։

Այս կայքը սովորեցնում է երեխաներին լինել բարի առանց Աստծու, կամ ինչպես հնչում է իրենց նշանաբանը՝ *Good without a God*

Անձամբ իմ կարծիքը. առանց երևակայական ընկերոջ՝ Աստծու հանդեպ պատասխանատվության զգացումից դրսևորված բարոյականությունը ավելի բարոյական ա։

----------

Ariadna (24.11.2012), Freeman (24.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), Moonwalker (24.11.2012), Rammstein (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (24.11.2012), Ուլուանա (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Jarre, փաստորեն էդ կայքը ավելի է նպաստում, որ երեխաներն ու դեռահասները անհավատ մնան կամ նույնիսկ դառնան: Հո մենակ աթեիստ ճստոները չեն մտնում էնտեղ, պարզ է, որ ով ասես կարող է մտնել, նաև նրանք, ովքեր դեռ կասկածենր ունեն և նրանք, ովքեր հավատացյալ են: Իսկ կայքը ոնց որ թե կարգին հակակրոնական պրոպագանդա է երեխաների համար:
Չեմ ասում, թե դա վատ է կամ լավ: Ուղղակի տպավորությունս եմ կիսում:

----------

Jarre (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (24.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կայքը չեմ մտել, բայց Jarre–ի գրածներից դատելով՝ ինձ թվաց, թե ուղղակի դաստիարակություն է տրվում առանց Աստծո անունն ընդհանրապես շոշափելու։ Բայց հատուկ հակա–ով մոտեցումը, կարծում եմ, անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ սխալ է. երեխաներին պիտի ազատություն տրվի ինքնուրույն կողմնորոշվելու նման հարցերում։

----------

Jarre (24.11.2012), Rammstein (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ես մտա կայքը, ամբողջությամբ չեմ նայել իհարկե, բայց ինձ վրա աթեիստական կայքի տպավորություն թողեց, այլ ոչ թե նեյտրալ և ուղղակի կողմնորոշվել կամ օգնել ցանկացող:

----------

Jarre (24.11.2012), Rammstein (25.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre, փաստորեն էդ կայքը ավելի է նպաստում, որ երեխաներն ու դեռահասները անհավատ մնան կամ նույնիսկ դառնան: Հո մենակ աթեիստ ճստոները չեն մտնում էնտեղ, պարզ է, որ ով ասես կարող է մտնել, նաև նրանք, ովքեր դեռ կասկածենր ունեն և նրանք, ովքեր հավատացյալ են: Իսկ կայքը ոնց որ թե կարգին հակակրոնական պրոպագանդա է երեխաների համար:
> Չեմ ասում, թե դա վատ է կամ լավ: Ուղղակի տպավորությունս եմ կիսում:


*ivy*, անկեղծ ասած ես էլ չեմ վերլուծել, թե դա լավ է կամ վատ։
Կայքն էլ շատ մանրամասն չեմ հասցրել ուսումնասիրել։ Բայց ինչքան նյութ որ կարդացի տպավորությունս այնպիսին է, որ ի տարբերություն որոշ կրոնականների ու կրոնների կայքի հեղինակները չեն «հավատացնում» երեխային ինչ որ գաղափարների։ Այլ սովորեցնում են ՄՏԱԾԵԼ, ՓՈՐՁԵԼ, ՀԱՄՈԶՎԵԼ, ԳԻՏԱԿԱՆՈՐԵՆ ՔՆՆԵԼ երևույթները և այլն։

Իսկ մենակ կրոնականների բարի / չար, դրախտ / դժողք, կործանվող / փրկվող գաղափարները արդեն հերիք են փոքրուց երեխային քսենաֆոբիայի հակված դարձնելու։




> Կայքը չեմ մտել, բայց Jarre–ի գրածներից դատելով՝ ինձ թվաց, թե ուղղակի դաստիարակություն է տրվում առանց Աստծո անունն ընդհանրապես շոշափելու։ Բայց հատուկ հակա–ով մոտեցումը, կարծում եմ, անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ սխալ է. երեխաներին պիտի ազատություն տրվի ինքնուրույն կողմնորոշվելու նման հարցերում։


*Ուլուանա*, գիտե՞ս ես ինչի վրա եմ ուշադրություն դարձնում։
Այսօր մանկապարտեզներում, դպրոցներում, ԲՈՒՀ-երում, աշխատավայրերում այնքան շատ է անուղղակիորեն քարոզվում կրոնը, որ մենք արդեն դադարել ենք դա նկատել։ Ու դրա առկայաության դեպքում ազատության մասին իմ կարծիքով խոսք գնալ չի կարող։

Օրինակ ՝
կրոնական սիմվոլները (խաչ, սրբերի նկարները և այլն), կրոնական տոնակատարությունները (սուրբ ծնունդ, զատիկ և այլն), կրոնական գաղափարների մասին առօրեական խոսքում հիշատակելը (դժողք, դրախտ, աշխարհի վերջ և այլն) ու սենց լիքը բաներ։ 

Երբ երեխաները մեծանում են նման շրջապատում իմ կարծիքով նրանք արդեն զրկված են ազատ մտածելու ունակությունից։

Ի տարբերություն հավատացյալական սկզբունքի՝ գրված ա պիտի հավատաս, աթեիստների սկզբունքը անհամեմատ ավելի չճնշող ու չպարտադրող ա ինձ թվում՝ փորձիր նոր հավատա, գտիր ապացույց նոր ընդունիր։

Աթեիստը ի տարբերություն հավատացյալ արժեքներով մեծացած երեխայի չունի շատ տարածված մի մտային շաբլոն՝ սեր/վախ Աստծու նկատմամբ։ Իրա բոլոր արարքները պայմանավորված են տեսանելի աշխարհով։ Իմ կարծիքով նման մարդիկ անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ մտային ազատության են տիրապետում։

Որքանով որ ես հասկացա, կայքը չի քարոզում Աստծու չգոյությունը։ Ընդհակառակը նա անգամ հարգանք է զարգացնում հավատացյալների հանդեպ։ Ավելի ճիշտ հանդուրժողականություն։ Ի տարբերություն կրոնների, որոնց գաղափարախոսությամբ բոլոր ոչ հավատացյալները չար են, որոնք վաղ թե ուշ կործանվելու են։ Գիտեմ, որ բառերիցս կարելի ա կախվել, բայց ես շատ ընդհանուր եմ գրում։ Հուսով եմ ասելիքս պարզ է։

Ուստի այս կոնտեքստում նման կայքի գոյությունը անձամբ ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ ողջունել։ 

Կայքի մասին ավելի լավ տպավորություն ստանալու համար առաջարկում եմ նայել միայն երեխաների բաժնի մի ենթաբաժնում գտնվող գրքերից մեկը։



Սովորեցնում է փորձարկել, ստանալ արդյունք ու դրա հիման վրա նոր հանգել եզրակացությունները, կամ կրոնական լեզվով ասած՝ հավատալ։


Սովորեցնում է կարդալ անգամ կրոնական գրքեր, բայց հասկանալ, որ դրանք պարզապես պատմություններ են։ Ի տարբերություն որոշ կրոնների, որոնք անգամ արգելում են իրենց երեխաներին «աշխարհի» հետ կապ ունեցող գրքեր կարդալ և խրախուսում են որքան հնարավոր է քիչ տեղեկություններ ստանան «անհավատ» մարդկանցից։ Ես այստեղ բացարձակապես աղանդների մասին չեմ խոսում։ Օրինակ լոնդոնյան հուդայական համայնքում արգելված է երեխաներին տալ աշխարհային դպրոցներ։ Բոլոր նյութերը պատրաստվում է հուդայականության գաղափարախոսության սահմաններում։ Նույնը կարելի է ասել եվրոպական որոշ երկրներում գործող կաթոլիկական, հրեական, մուսուլմանական դպրոցների մասին։


Հարգալից կերպով երեխաներին բացատրում է կրոն երևույթի հակիրճ և ընդհանուր բացատրությունը։


9-րդ էջի վերջում And that's ok-ը ամեն ինչ արժի


Լինել լավը, լինել բարի սիրելով ընկերներին, հարևաններին, հարազատներին և մարդկությանը որին տեսնում ես։ Խնայել Երկրագունդը ու բնությունը։





Ու եթե ուշադիր հետևեք կնկատեք, որ ես կրոնի ու Աստծու մասին անհամեմատ ավելի շատ խոսեցի, քան կայքի հեղինակները  :Smile: 
Էնպես որ իմ առաջին տպավորությունը այնպիսին է, որ կայքը չի քարոզում հակակրոնություն, կամ Աստծու դեմ քարոզներ չի տանում։ Պարզապես սովորեցնում է հարցերը քննել, գիտական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել։ Եթե դրա արդյունքում կգտնես Աստծուն՝ Աստված քեզ հետ։

----------

Sambitbaba (24.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Ու մի բան էլ։ Որ մեկ-մեկ նորություններով չեմ լսում՝ Իսրայելի քրիստոնյա երեխաները, Փարիզի մուսուլման երեխաները, Լոնդոնի հուդայական երեխաները.... Արա՛, տո ասա էրեխեն էդ տարիքում ո՞նց կարա քրիստոնյա, մուսուլման կամ հուդայական լինի։

Կարա՞ էտ տարիքում ՀՀԿ-ական, Դաշնակ կամ Բարգավաճ լինի։ Ծիծաղելույա չէ՞։ 
Իսկ կրոնի պահով նորմալ ա։ Ու դա իմ համար ողբալու փաստ ա։

----------

Sambitbaba (24.11.2012), Ուլուանա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արթ, բայց տես, ասում ա. Darwin also knows that these are just stories though, and that they aren't real.  :Tongue:  Այսինքն՝ պնդում կա էստեղ, որ էդ պատմությունները իրական չեն։ Այնինչ կարող էր ուղղակի ասել, որ ոչ ոք հաստատ չգիտի կամ՝ մենք չգիտենք՝ դրանք իրական են, թե ոչ, որովհետև դրա վերաբերյալ ապացույցներ չունենք։ Տենց մի բան, էլի։ Բայց էստեղ շատ հստակ պնդում ա։ Ի դեպ, շան անունն էլ ա վերջը  :LOL: ։ Հենց Դարվին պիտի լիներ  :LOL: ։

Հ. Գ. Բայց մենք ոնց որ թե լրիվ շեղվել ենք թեմայից, կրոնականացավ թեման...

----------

Jarre (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (24.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Ան, Քրիստոս հարյաւ ի մեռելոցնելն ա պնդում, չի ասում, չգիտենք իրական ա թե ոչ, չգիտենք դա պատահել ա, թե ոչ  :Tongue:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, Քրիստոս հարյաւ ի մեռելոցնելն ա պնդում, չի ասում, չգիտենք իրական ա թե ոչ, չգիտենք դա պատահել ա, թե ոչ


Դե հա։ Ես հո հակառակը չեմ պնդում  :LOL: ։
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ էդ կայքի տված դաստիարակությունն ու ուսուցումն ամեն դեպքում չեզոք ու անկողմնակալ չի, ինչպես որ դու փորձում ես ներկայացնել, այլ որոշակիորեն աթեիստական ա։ Ու դատելով մեր Դարվինիկի որոշ արկածներից՝ ավելին՝ մատերիալիստական (Darwin loves using his imagination, but he only believes in things that he can *see* in the real world)։

----------

Jarre (24.11.2012), Rammstein (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (25.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (14.08.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Դե հա։ Ես հո հակառակը չեմ պնդում ։
> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ էդ կայքի տված դաստիարակությունն ու ուսուցումն ամեն դեպքում չեզոք ու անկողմնակալ չի, ինչպես որ դու փորձում ես ներկայացնել, այլ որոշակիորեն աթեիստական ա։ Ու դատելով մեր Դարվինիկի որոշ արկածներից՝ ավելին՝ մատերիալիստական (Darwin loves using his imagination, but he only believes in things that he can *see* in the real world)։


Հա, տենց բան կա, ճիշտ ես՝ աթեիզմի պահեր կան  :Wink: 
Ի գիտություն քեզ՝  :LOL:  ես փորձել եմ պարզապես ներկայացնել այնտեղ ինչ ա կատարվում ու ես ինչ տպավորություններ ունեմ ու ինչ եմ կարծում։ Իսկ հետևությունները՝ աթեիստական ա, կրոնական, մատերիալիստական, թե մի այլ բան ես գերադասում եմ որ ամեն մեկն ինքն անի իր հետևությունները։

Բայց ինձ համար դա ավելի գրավիչ է, քան ցանկացած կրոնական տարր պարունակող դաստիարակությունը։ Չնայած, կան կարծիքներ, որ շատ ձգտելու դեպքում գիտությունն էլ կարելի ա համարել կրոնի պես մի բան  :Smile: 

Ամեն դեպքում ես կողմնակից եմ երևակայական ընկերոջը կինոյի պես մի բան ընդունելուն, ոչ թե կյանքի իմաստ կամ արժեք։

----------

Sambitbaba (25.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, տենց բան կա, ճիշտ ես՝ աթեիզմի պահեր կան


Պահերը որն են  :Jpit:  Հենց առաջին էջում մեծ գրված է.




> Welcome to Kids Without God, a site for the millions of young people around the world who have embraced science,* rejected superstition*, and are dedicated to being Good Without A God!


Էս մարդիկ կրոնը բացահայտորեն համարում են սնահավատություն ու քաջալերում դրանից հրաժարվելը  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (14.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ու մի բան էլ։ Որ մեկ-մեկ նորություններով չեմ լսում՝ Իսրայելի քրիստոնյա երեխաները, Փարիզի մուսուլման երեխաները, Լոնդոնի հուդայական երեխաները.... Արա՛, տո ասա էրեխեն էդ տարիքում ո՞նց կարա քրիստոնյա, մուսուլման կամ հուդայական լինի։
> 
> Կարա՞ էտ տարիքում ՀՀԿ-ական, Դաշնակ կամ Բարգավաճ լինի։ Ծիծաղելույա չէ՞։ 
> Իսկ կրոնի պահով նորմալ ա։ Ու դա իմ համար ողբալու փաստ ա։


Համաձայն եմ, բայց արի ընդունենք, որ էդ տարիքում ոչ էլ դեռ աթեիստ կարող է լինել: Մի բան մերժելու համար, դեռ պիտի հասկանաս՝ դա ինչ է:

----------

Jarre (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (25.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (14.08.2013), Ուլուանա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Պահերը որն են  Հենց առաջին էջում մեծ գրված է.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Welcome to Kids Without God, a site for the millions of young people around the world who have embraced science, rejected superstition, and are dedicated to being Good Without A God!
> 			
> ...


*ivy*, ջան, եթե բացատրեմ թե ինչու եմ այդպես գրել («աթիեզմի պահեր կան») դա շատ երկար կտևի ու չեմ  ուզում օֆտոպել։ Բայց կփորձեմ կարճ ձևակերպել ասածս։ Անձամբ ինձ համար շատ դժվար ա տեսնել, տարբերակել և առանձնացնել անաչառ ագնոստիցիզմը՝ թեիզմի հանդեպ հակում ունեցող ագնոստիցիզմից, աթեիզմը՝ աթեիզմին հակված ագնոստիցիզմից, աթեիստին՝ համոզված աթեիստից։

Հավատացյալները Էնշտեյնի խոսքերը մեջ են բերում որպես Աստծու հանդեպ հավատ ունեցողի խոսքեր ու նույն հաջողությամբ աթեիստները որպես աթեիստի խոսքեր։

Աթեիզմի իմաստներից մեկը՝ անաստվածությունն է, որը հայերենում իմ (և ինձ ծանոթ այլ մարդկանց) ընկալմամբ ունի բացասական երանգ և իմաստ։ Դրա տակ ես հասկանում եմ մարդ որից ամեն բան սպասելի է։

Դրա համար ես գերադասում եմ պարզապես ուսումնասիրել պրոցեսը։ Իսկ պրոցեսը մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է լեյբլավորել յուրովի։

Այնպես որ դու բոլոր հիմքերն ունես այն որակելու որպես աթեիստական։
Իսկ ես դա ընկալում եմ որպես միջոց, որը երեխաներին փոքրուց սովորեցնում է գիտական կրիտիկայի, փաստերը ուսումնասիրելուն, ռացիոնալ մտածելուն և այլն։

Եթե ես ինչ որ բան նենց չեմ բնութագրել անկեղծորեն ներողություն եմ խնդրում  :Blush:

----------

ivy (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (25.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց արի ընդունենք, որ էդ տարիքում ոչ էլ դեռ աթեիստ կարող է լինել: Մի բան մերժելու համար, դեռ պիտի հասկանաս՝ դա ինչ է:


Համաձայն եմ։

----------


## ivy

Չէ, Jarre ջան, սխալ բան չես գրել, ուղղակի ես մի քիչ խորացա էդ սայտի մեջ  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (25.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ան, Քրիստոս հարյաւ ի մեռելոցնելն ա պնդում, չի ասում, չգիտենք իրական ա թե ոչ, չգիտենք դա պատահել ա, թե ոչ :P


Դե, հենց այդ պատճառով էլ, Ջառ ջան, մենք ասում ենք, որ դա կրոն է, հավատամք է, և ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ դա այդպես չէ:

Եվ եթե նույն կերպ նայենք հարցին, ուրեմն, եթե մի կայքի անունն է. "Երեխաներն *առանց* Աստծո", - ինձ թվում է, որ առանց որևէ կասկածի այդ կայքը կարելի է աթեիստական համարել:

Բայց ես ինքս, օրինակ, դրա դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ: Չէ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ունեմ, բայց ունեմ այնքանով միայն, որքան որ ունեմ մի որևէ կրոնական կայքի վերաբերյալ, որը դրա լրիվ հակառակն է պնդում: Բայց, եթե կա կրոնականը, որը մենք հեշտությամբ կուլ ենք տալիս և մարսում ենք, ինչու՞ չենք կարող նմանապես կուլ տալ ու մարսել աթեիստականը: Ընդ որում, վերջինիս մեջ շատ ավելի քիչ են ոսկորները, որոնք կարող են դեմ առնել կոկորդիդ, քան կրոնականի մեջ: Այս կայքն ուղղակի բալանսի է բերում ուժերին, քանզի կրոնական կայքերն ինչ խոսք, անհամեմատելի ավելի շատ են:

Բայց, հասկանում եք, եթե ավելի խորը նայենք հարցին, ինձ թվում է, որ այսօր *նոր հակակրոն* ստեղծելը նույնքան անիմաստ է, որքան *նոր կրոն* ստեղծելը: Մենք բոլորս էլ շատ լավ տեսնում ենք, որ այդ բոլորն արդեն կա և իրեն չի արդարացնում: Առավել ևս, որ երեխաներն արդեն լույս աշխարհ են գալիս գիտելիքները հետը, և մենք ավելի լավ կանենք, որ դադարենք նրանց սովորեցնել, այլ սկսենք նրանցից սովորել: Փորձի համար, դուք կարող եք նրանց լրջորեն հարցնել, թե ի՞նչ են *նրանք* մտածում այս ամենի մասին, և նրանք ձեզ կպատասխանեն: Օրինակ, այսպիսի մի տարբերակ.

_Փոքրիկ աղջկա մայրը 
մտնում է խոհանոց
 Եվ տեսնում է, որ իր դստրիկը 
նստած է սեղանի մոտ.
 Ամեն կողմ գունավոր 
մատիտներ են թափթփված,
 Իսկ աղջնակն էլ լրջորեն 
նկարելով է զբաղված։

“Ի՞նչ ես նկարում, աղջիկս” – 
հարցնում է մայրը սիրով։
 “Աստծոն”, - մորն է նայում աղջիկն 
իր շողացող աչքերով։
 “Ինչ լա՜վ է, - ասում է մայրը, 
գրկելով իր աղջկան։ - 
Բայց գիտե՞ս, ոչ ոք չի տեսել, 
թե ի՞նչ տեսք ունի Աստված”։

“Դե ուրեմն, - պատասխանում է 
փոքրիկը լրջորեն, -
 Թող միայն ավարտեմ նկարս, 
և բոլորդ կտեսնե՛ք”։_

Ըստ իս, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ այն կայքը, որն այս երկուսը կհամախմբեր մեկտեղ, որը կսովորեցներ երեխաներին, որ այդ ամենն իրարից անբաժան է և հենց այդ է կյանքը, և որ ամեն մեկը կարող է ընտրել այն, ինչ որ ինքն է որոշում՝ *ընտրել*:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Ըստ իս, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ այն կայքը, որն այս երկուսը կհամախմբեր մեկտեղ, որը կսովորեցներ երեխաներին, որ այդ ամենն իրարից անբաժան է և հենց այդ է կյանքը, և որ ամեն մեկը կարող է ընտրել այն, ինչ որ ինքն է որոշում՝ *ընտրել*:


*Sambitbaba*, մտքիքդ հետ համաձայն եմ ՝ ամեն մեկը իրան միակ ճշմարիտը կարծելու փոխարեն, թող ընդամենը արտահայտի, թե ինքն ինչ է կարծում և միշտ հիշի, որ դա իր անձնական կարծիքն է։ Կարծում եմ շատերիս մոտ է այդպես, որ մենք տվյալ պահին ունեցած մեր կարծիքը համարում ենք լավագույնը։ Բայց ես ինձ միշտ հիշացնում եմ, որ դա լավագույնն ա իմ համար։ Բայց դա մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհի յոթ միլիարդ մեկնաբանություններից մեկն ա։ Ինձ էտ միտքը շատ ա օգնում հակառակ կարծիքը հանգիստ ընդունելու և դրա շուրջ մտածելու և դրանից օգտակար բաներ սովորելու հարցում։

----------

Sambitbaba (25.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ամեն դեպքում ես կողմնակից եմ երևակայական ընկերոջը կինոյի պես մի բան ընդունելուն, ոչ թե կյանքի իմաստ կամ արժեք։


Ռուսներն ասում են. "Хоть горшком назови, только в печку не ставь."
Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե ինչպես մենք դա կանվանենք: Հարցն այն է. ընդունու՞մ ենք, թե՞ ոչ: Սա է հիմնական խնդիրը:
Ինչպես նաև պարադոքսը:
Այստեղ գրառում կատարողներից համարյա բոլորն ասում են, որ իրենք ունեցել են երևակայական ընկեր, կամ գոնե գիտեն նրան, ով ունեցել է: Այսինքն, նույնիսկ ունենալով անձնական փորձ, ընդամենը *ներկա պահին* չհասկանալով դրա իրական արժեքը, ինչպես նաև վախենալով արտաքին աշխարհից եկող հեգնանքից, գերադասում են հերքել իրենց իսկ իրականությունը:

Ինչու՞ չէ, Ջառ ջան: Եթե մեր ամբողջ կյանքը՝ թատրոն է, ինչու՞ այդ մի պահը չի կարելի որպես կինո ընդունել, անշուշտ, կարելի է և այդպես էլ կա: Եվ ես նույնպես չեմ պնդում, թե դա մեր ամբողջ կյանքի իմաստն է: Բայց մի բան ես գիտեմ հաստատ. դա՝ ինչպես ասում ես, - *արժեք է*, և հնարավոր է, շատ կարևոր արժեք մեզ համար: Եվ միգուցէ ավելի տրամաբանական կլիներ փորձել հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ արժի այն: Չէ՞ որ մի կողմ նետել այն մենք միշտ էլ կարող ենք…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *Sambitbaba*, մտքիքդ հետ համաձայն եմ ՝ ամեն մեկը իրան միակ ճշմարիտը կարծելու փոխարեն, թող ընդամենը արտահայտի, թե ինքն ինչ է կարծում և միշտ հիշի, որ դա իր անձնական կարծիքն է։ Կարծում եմ շատերիս մոտ է այդպես, որ մենք տվյալ պահին ունեցած մեր կարծիքը համարում ենք լավագույնը։ Բայց ես ինձ միշտ հիշացնում եմ, որ դա լավագույնն ա իմ համար։ Բայց դա մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհի յոթ միլիարդ մեկնաբանություններից մեկն ա։ Ինձ էտ միտքը շատ ա օգնում հակառակ կարծիքը հանգիստ ընդունելու և դրա շուրջ մտածելու և դրանից օգտակար բաներ սովորելու հարցում։


Շատ ուրախ եմ, Ջառ ջան, քանզի ինքս էլ նույն կարծիքին եմ: Եվ ինձ թվում է, որ մեր այդ կարծիքը բանալի է, որպեսզի փորձես հասկանալ, թե ինչու՞ է Աստված, կամ՝ "Չաստված", - մեր առջև այդ յոթ միլիարդին շարել…

----------


## Jarre

> Ռուսներն ասում են. "Хоть горшком назови, только в печку не ставь."
> Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե ինչպես մենք դա կանվանենք: Հարցն այն է. ընդունու՞մ ենք, թե՞ ոչ: Սա է հիմնական խնդիրը:
> Ինչպես նաև պարադոքսը:
> Այստեղ գրառում կատարողներից համարյա բոլորն ասում են, որ իրենք ունեցել են երևակայական ընկեր, կամ գոնե գիտեն նրան, ով ունեցել է: Այսինքն, նույնիսկ ունենալով անձնական փորձ, ընդամենը *ներկա պահին* չհասկանալով դրա իրական արժեքը, ինչպես նաև վախենալով արտաքին աշխարհից եկող հեգնանքից, գերադասում են հերքել իրենց իսկ իրականությունը:
> 
> Ինչու՞ չէ, Ջառ ջան: Եթե մեր ամբողջ կյանքը՝ թատրոն է, ինչու՞ այդ մի պահը չի կարելի որպես կինո ընդունել, անշուշտ, կարելի է և այդպես էլ կա: Եվ ես նույնպես չեմ պնդում, թե դա մեր ամբողջ կյանքի իմաստն է: Բայց մի բան ես գիտեմ հաստատ. դա՝ ինչպես ասում ես, - *արժեք է*, և հնարավոր է, շատ կարևոր արժեք մեզ համար: Եվ միգուցէ ավելի տրամաբանական կլիներ փորձել հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ արժի այն: Չէ՞ որ մի կողմ նետել այն մենք միշտ էլ կարող ենք…


*Sambitbaba*, կայքի նյութերը սովորեցնում են երեխաներին տարբերել իրականությունը ցանկալիից, երազածից կամ հորինվածից։ Տեսնել տարբերությունը երևակայական ընկերոջ և իրական՝ իր կողքը կանգնած ընկերոջ։ Սովորեցնում է տալ հարցեր և գտնել հարցերի պատասխանները։ Սովորեցնում է չհավատալ ամեն լսած պատմության այլ անձնապես համոզվել։ Ես սա եմ ուզում առանձնացնել։ 

Ինչպես արդեն ասվել է երևակայկան ընկեր ունենալը կարող է լինել հաճելի, ռոմանտիկ, պարգևի խորության և անսահմանության զգացում։ Ես ինքս շատ եմ սիրում պատկերացնել, երազել, երևակայել։ Ինչպես ասում են Էնշտեյնի մասին պատմող որոշ գրքեր Էնշտեյնը հենց իրա երևակայության ու երազանքների հիման վրայա բացահայտել հարաբերականության տեսությունը։ Կան պատմություններ, որ նա ինքն իրեն պատկերացրել է արևի ճառագայթի վրա նստած միջտիեզերական ուղեվորություն կատարելիս և այլն և այլն։ Ու դա հիանալի է։

Ուղղակի տաբերությունը որն ա։ Իմ պատկերացմամբ կրոնը մարդկային ուղեղի այդ ունակությունը գործածում է մարդուն ստրկացնելու համար (շատ ընդհանուր եմ արտահայտվում), իսկ գիտական մոտեցումը կարող է այդ նույն հատկությունը գործածել և այն դարձնել խթան նորանոր հայտնագործությունների համար։

Ու այստեղ ո՞րն ա աթեիզմը։ 

Ինչո՞ւ եմ ասում պրոցեսին նայիր։

Տես ինչ ա ստացվում։ Դու աթեիզմ ես համարում ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպ զարգացնելը, երևույթները քննելը և այլն։ Իսկ կրոնը ստացվում ա, որ սովորեցնում է հավատալ առանց հասկանալու։ Ու դա հերիք չի պատրաստ ա իրա կյանքը զոհի այդ չբացահայտված ու չհասկացած մտքերի ու գաղափարների համար։

Անձամբ ես կուզենամ ու ամեն բան կանեմ, որ իմ երեխան ունենա հարցերը քննելու նման ունակություն։ Թող շրջապատում դա անվանեն աթեիզմ, հավատք, հիմարություն, անաստվածություն կամ ցանկացած այլ բառով ու դրա տակ տեսնեն բազմաթիվ այլ իմաստներ։ Բայց իմ համար փաստ է, որ նման մտածելակերպը պաշտպանություն է և խթանիչ՝ անկախ դրա վրա «կախված» անվանումից։

----------

Sambitbaba (25.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *Sambitbaba*, կայքի նյութերը սովորեցնում են երեխաներին տարբերել իրականությունը ցանկալիից, երազածից կամ հորինվածից։ Տեսնել տարբերությունը երևակայական ընկերոջ և իրական՝ իր կողքը կանգնած ընկերոջ։ Սովորեցնում է տալ հարցեր և գտնել հարցերի պատասխանները։ Սովորեցնում է չհավատալ ամեն լսած պատմության այլ անձնապես համոզվել։ Ես սա եմ ուզում առանձնացնել։


"Իրական՝ իր կողքը կանգնած ընկերները" Ամանդա Տոդդին բերեցին ինքնասպանության: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե նրա "*երևակայական ընկերը*" հակառակն էր փորձում ապացուցել, բայց Ամանդան ընտրեց, ինչպես ասում ես, "տարբերել իրականությունը ցանկալիից"… Ջառ ջան, ինձ թվում է, որ իրականությունն իրականություն է միայն այնքանով, որքանով որ մենք *այսօր* այն ընդունում ենք որպես իրականություն: Բայց մենք մոռանում ենք այն, ինչ մեր փորձը մեզ կրկին ու կրկին ցույց է տալիս. այն, ինչ մենք այսօր ընդամենը "ցանկալի" ենք համարում, շատ հաճախ վաղն արդեն իրականություն է դառնում: Եվ հեռու գնալ պետք չէ, քո հիշատակած Էյնշտեյնը քեզ օրինակ, որը, բառացիորեն, թախտին պառկած, եկել է իր հարաբերականության տեսությանը: "*Ու դա հիանալի է*։"




> Ուղղակի տաբերությունը որն ա։ Իմ պատկերացմամբ կրոնը մարդկային ուղեղի այդ ունակությունը գործածում է մարդուն ստրկացնելու համար (շատ ընդհանուր եմ արտահայտվում), իսկ գիտական մոտեցումը կարող է այդ նույն հատկությունը գործածել և այն դարձնել խթան նորանոր հայտնագործությունների համար։


Հա, ճիշտ ես, Ջառ ջան: Կրոնի հարցում: Եվ սակայն, ասա, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը վերցնի մի ավտոբուս, և այն օգտագործի որպես պահեստ, - կնշանակի՞ դա արդյոք, որ մնացած բոլորը պետք է դադարեն ավտոբուսը տրանսպորտ համարել:
Ես վախենում եմ նրանից, որ, ինչքան շատ ենք մենք հերքում անճանաչելին, այնքան շատ ենք հեռացնում մեզանից "նորանոր հայտնագործությունները"… 




> Տես ինչ ա ստացվում։ Դու աթեիզմ ես համարում ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպ զարգացնելը, երևույթները քննելը և այլն։ Իսկ կրոնը ստացվում ա, որ սովորեցնում է հավատալ առանց հասկանալու։ Ու դա հերիք չի պատրաստ ա իրա կյանքը զոհի այդ չբացահայտված ու չհասկացած մտքերի ու գաղափարների համար։


Ոչ, սրա հետ համաձայն չեմ: Այսինքն, իմ ասածի մասին՝ քո պատկերացման: 
Նախ, որ գիտնականներն էլ ոչ պակաս իրենց կյանքը զոհաբերողներ են՝ չբացահայտված ու չհասկացած մտքերն ու գաղափարները բացահայտելու և հասկանալու համար, ու երևի հենց այդ է նրանց հանդեպ մեր տածած հարգանքի ու ակնածանքի պատճառը:
Երկրորդ, ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպ զարգացնելը ես բոլորովին էլ աթեիզմ չեմ համարում: Ես համարում եմ, որ  ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպ զարգացնելու համար *պարտադիր* է "միտք-սիրտ-հոգի" եռամիասնությունը: Իսկ երբ անջատում ես սիրտդ և հոգիդ, միտքդ դառնում է քո թշնամու՝ քո էգոյի ձեռնածուն, և այդ դեպքում արդեն, ինչ զիբիլ ասես, կարող է սարքել քո գլխին: Ասենք, օրինակ այն, որ մեր պապիկներն ու տատիկները՝ կապիկներն են…




> Անձամբ ես կուզենամ ու ամեն բան կանեմ, որ իմ երեխան ունենա հարցերը քննելու նման ունակություն։


Լավ միտք է: Բայց խնդրում եմ, մի՛ կտրիր նրան սրտի ջերմությունից և հոգու թրթիռներից…

----------

Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

_Ասենք, օրինակ այն, որ մեր պապիկներն ու տատիկները՝ կապիկներն են…_

Առաջին հերթին դու երևի շատ լավ գիտես, որ կապիկները մեր ուղիղ նախնիները չեն: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ այդպես է, ի՞նչ մի ահավոր երևույթ է, եթե օրինակ մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն տարի առաջ մեր նախնիները կապիկներ են եղել: Ես դա նայում եմ էվոլուցիոն տեսության տեսանկյունից և հպարտ եմ մարդկության համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Առաջին հերթին դու երևի շատ լավ գիտես, որ կապիկները մեր ուղիղ նախնիները չեն: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ այդպես է, ի՞նչ մի ահավոր երևույթ է, եթե օրինակ մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն տարի առաջ մեր նախնիները կապիկներ են եղել: Ես դա նայում եմ էվոլուցիոն տեսության տեսանկյունից և հպարտ եմ մարդկության համար:


Ոչ, Հեթանոս ջան: Եթե ես դպրոցում լավ եմ սովորել, դա չի նշանակում, որ ամենն, ինչին ինձ սովորեցրել են, պետք է որպես փաստ ընդունեմ: Եվ հարցն այն չէ, թե դա ահավոր երևույթ է. իհարկե, ահավոր չէ: Ինչու՞ պետք է բարեշրջումն ահավոր լինի: Ես ուղղակի ավելի հավակնում եմ այն կարծիքին, որ հակառակը, կապիկն է մարդուց առաջացել: Այսինքն, կապիկը՝ դա դեգրադացված մարդն է, ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես որ մարդը՝ դեգրադացված հրեշտակ է:

Եթե ես ասեմ, որ երբ խոսում եմ մարմնականորեն համբարձման մասին, ես լրջորեն դա հնարավոր եմ համարում և իրականություն, - դու և շատերը խելագար կհամարեք ինձ և ոմանք էլ փաստեր կուզեն ինձանից: 
Բայց եթե խոսում ենք կապկի մարդ դառնալու մասին ու դու խոսում ես տասնյակ միլիոն տարիներից, դու չե՞ս մտածում այն մասին, որ եթե դա այդպես է, ուրեմն ինչու՞, ասենք, վերջին մի տաս հազար տարիների մեջ մենք ոչ մի տեղեկություն չունենք, որ այդ ժամանակահատվածում գոնե մեկ կապիկ մարդ է դարձել…

Ու հետո, գիտես, եթե համարենք, որ նոստալգիան իրոք գոյություն ունեցող մի բան է, ուրեմն ես գերադասում եմ կարոտել իմ հրեշտակային անցյալը, այլ ոչ՝ կապկային:

----------

Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ամերիկյան Հումանիստների ասոցիացիան մեկնարկել է նոր ծրագիր, որի նպատակն է ցուցաբերել աջակցություն այն երեխաներին և պատանիներին ովքեր չեն հավատում Աստծու գոյությանը։
> …


Ես չեմ ընդունում ո՛չ կրոնական ֆանատիզմը, ո՛չ էլ հակակրոնական ֆանատիզմը: Էս կայքից աթեիստական ֆանատիզմի հոտ ա գալիս:  :Wacko:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

_մի տաս հազար տարիների մեջ մենք ոչ մի տեղեկություն չունենք..._


Վերջին 10000 տարին շատ փոքր թիվ է` նեոլիտից մինչև այսօր:

----------


## Jarre

*Sambitbaba*, սրտի ջերմությունը և հոգու թրթիռը, երևակայական ընկերը, դրանք գեղեցիկ են։ Դրանք ջերմ են։ 

Այնուամենայնիվ այդ գեղեցիկի պատճառով այսօր շատերը պատրաստ են թշնամանալ, արյուն թափել, իրենք իրենց պայթացնել և զոհաբերել զուտ այն պատճառով որ իրանց պատկերացրած երևակայական ընկերը տարբերվում ա մյուսների պատկերացումներից։

Կրոնների մեծ մասը (առնվազն երեք «մեծ կրոնները», կամ Աբրահամական կրոնները՝ իսլամ, քրիստոնեություն և հուդայականություն) սովորեցնում են՝ գրածա, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա։ Ճիշտ ա ուրեմն կյանքիդ գնով պիտի պաշտպանես։ Եթե մի բան չես հասկանում, դա քո պրոբլեմն ա։

Գիտնականները ունեն կարծիք, այդ կարծիքը հաստատելու կամ հերքելու համար կատարում են տարբեր փորձեր, որոնք գուցե տևեն տասնամյակներ։ Այդ փորձերի արդյունքների հիման վրա կարողանում ես հասկանալ, թե որքանով է հիմնավոր կամ անհիմն տվյալ կարծիքը կամ պնդումը։

Կրոնները (առնվազն վերևում նշածս երեք կրոնները) շարժվում են հետևյալ հասկացություններով.
ճշմարտություն - սուտ
թույլատրելի - անթույլատրելի
բարի - չար
բարոյական - անբարոյական
օրհնություն - անեծք
սուրբ - պիղծ
դոգմա
պատվիրան

Գիտնականները (գիտնականների մեծ մասը, որոնց մասին ես կարդացել եմ գիտական գրքեր կամ ունեցել եմ հնարավորություն անձամբ հետները շփվել՝ վիրտուալ կամ երես առ երես) աշխարհին նայում են հետևյալ հասկացությունների միջոցով (գուցե ակնոցներով  :Xeloq:  ).
թեորիա
հիպոթեզ
իմ կատարած փորձերը ցույց են տալիս հետևյալը
կարելի է ենթադրել
հավանաբար
մինչև այսօր բացահայտված փաստերի հիման վրա կարելի է եզրակացնել

Անգամ «թեթև» հավատացյալը, կամ հավատացյալ light-ը (բացարձակապես վիրավորելու նպատակ չունեմ, պարզապես ուզում եմ ցույց տալ այսպես ասած հավատացյալ լինելու աստիճանը) գուցե չսպանի որևէ մեկին հակառակ կարծիք ունենալու պատճառով, չթշնամանա, հակառակը՝ լինի հանդուրժող, հարգալից և սիրով հակառակ կարծիք ունեցողի հետ։ Բայց անգամ այդ դեպքում նա հավանաբար շարժվում է կրոնին բնորոշ վերևում նշածս սկզբունքներով։ Հետևաբար ես դա համարում եմ դանդաղ գործող ռումբ։ Նման մարդու համար ավելի հեշտ կլինի «երկնայինի հրամանով» հարևանների վիզը փռթելը, կամ հասարակական վայրում բոմբ պայթացնելը՝ կարծելով, որ դա Աստծուն մատուցած իր սուրբ ծառաությունն է։ Կարծում եմ նման օրինակներ բերելու կարիք չկա։ Մեր ժամանակակից և անցյալ պատմությունը լի ա նման ակնառու օրինակներով։




> Նախ, որ գիտնականներն էլ ոչ պակաս իրենց կյանքը զոհաբերողներ են՝ չբացահայտված ու չհասկացած մտքերն ու գաղափարները բացահայտելու և հասկանալու համար, ու երևի հենց այդ է նրանց հանդեպ մեր տածած հարգանքի ու ակնածանքի պատճառը:


Գուցե։ Բայց նայիր ստատիստիկային. քո ապրած կյանքի ընթացքում, քո տեսած, լսած դեպքերիցդ քանիսում ա, որ կրոնավորն ա հանուն կրոնի սպանել ու որ գիտնականն ա հանուն գիտության սպանել։ 

Կարծում եմ այստեղ չես մտցնի աշխարհի մեծ բիզնեսի ներկայացուցիչներին, ովքեր իրենց եկամուտների համար պատրաստ են արհեստականորեն դանդաղեցնել քաղցկեղի, ՁԻԱՀ-ի և այլ հիվանդությունների դեմ պայքարող դեղամիջոցները։ Կամ զենքի բիզնեսով զբաղվողներին, որովհետև նույն զենքը գիտնականների ձեռքի աշխատանքն ա։

Մյուս կողմից ես քաջ գիտակցում եմ, որ անգամ գիտնականները ոչ հազվագյուտ իրենց գյուտերի հանդեպ դրսևորում են կրոնականների՝ իրենց դոգմաների հանդեպ ցուցաբերած մոտեցումը հիշեցնող վերաբերմունք։ 

Օրինակ «ֆոտոնը ալիք է» արտահայտությունը լրիվ հակառակն է «ֆոտոնը մասնիկ է» պնդմանը։ Այս պնդումները կարելի է դիտել որպես հակասական պնդումներ։ Դա կարելի է համեմատել «Սերոժը տղա է» և «Սերոժը աղջիկ է» պնդումների հետ։ Որքանով որ ինձ հայտնի է ամբողջ 19-րդ դարի ընթացքում գիտական աշխարհում ընթանում էին թեժ վեճեր այս հարցի վերաբերյալ (Սերոժի չէ՝ ֆոտոնի)  :Tongue: 

Անցած դարի 20-ականներին պարզ դարձավ, որ փորձերը չեն կարող լուծել այս հարցը, քանի որ փորձարկումների արդյունքները կախված էին գործիքներից որոնց օգնությամբ կատարվում էին այդ փորձերը և այդ գործիքների դիրքից։ Մի փորձի արդյուները մշտապես ցույց էին տալիս, որ լույսը տարածվում է ալիքաձև։ Իսկ մյուս փորձի արդյունքում պարզվում էր, որ լույսը տարածվում է որպես առանձին մասնիկներ։

Որոշ գիտնականներ անհամբեր սպասում էին, թե վերջիվերջո ինչ է ապացուցվելու՝ ֆոտոնը մասնիկ է, թե՞ ալիք։ 

Եթե ինչ որ մի բան սխալ եմ գրել, խնդրում եմ ուղղեք ինձ։ Սա սիրողական մակարդակով կատարված ուսումնասիրություններս են։ Երախտապարտ կլինեմ, եթե ուղղեք։

Իսկ հիմա կարևորը։ Իմ սուբեկտիվ ընկալմամբ այստեղ ընդհանրապես խնդիր չի եղել։ Պարզապես գիտնականները փորձել են գտնել լույսի արիստոտելյան «էությունը» (մի բանը Է կամ ՉԷ)։ Իմ կարծիքով սա ընդհանրապես չի տարբերվում կրոնական դոգմատիզմից։

Այո՛, այստեղ ընդհանրապես խնդիր չկա և չի եղել։ Պարզապես հակավոր էր ընդունել. այս տիպի գործիքով կատարած փորձերը ցույց են տալիս, որ լույսը ալիքէ, իսկ այս գործիքով և այսինչ լաբորատորիայում կատարած փորձերը ցույց են տալիս, որ լույսը մասնիկ է։

Այստեղ չկա ոչ մի պարադոքս, ոչ մի հակասություն, ոչ մի անհասանելիություն («սա մեր ուղեղին անհասանելի է»-ի տիպի մտքեր)։ Այսօր արդեն գիտնականները հանգիստ ընդունում են, որ ֆոտոնը միաժամանակ ցուցաբերում է և մասնիկի և ալիքի հատկություններ։ Վերջ։ Վերջ արիստոտելյան «Է» «ՉԷ»-ին։

Իսկ վերը նշածս կրոններում ցավալիորեն բացակայում է այս մոտեցումը։ Կրոնում մի բանը կամ այսպես է կամ այնպես։ 

Դու տենց չես, ես տենց չեմ, Մոնքը տենց չի։ Բայց հավատա դա ոչ թե կրոնի շնորհիվ է, Sambitbaba ջան, այլ ես կասեի չնայած կրոնին։ Այսինքն կրոնը ինքը չի դարձնում մարդուն լայնախոհ ու հանդուրժող։ Պարզապես հավատացյալ մարդկանց մեջ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ինչ ինչ պատճառներով չեն կաղապարում իրանց ուղեղը և չեն ընդունում այդ կրոնիի աշխարհահայացքը (ակնոցը)։ Եթե նկատել ես, մարդ միշտ ամեն տեղ ընտրողաբար ա մոտենում։ Նույն Աստվածաշնչին հավատցաողները ընտրում են իրանց համար ինչն ա ընդունելի ինչը ոչ։ Դրա վառ ապացույցը ՈՒՐԱԽԱԼԻՈՐԵՆ այն է, որ կան շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր հավատում են Աստվածաշնչին, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեն ընդունում բռնությունները, կոտորածները և իրենց հավատից տարբերվողներին բարբարոսներ կոչելը։

Այ ամբողջ ասածիս իմաստը սա է։

Ընդհանուր վերցրած կրոնական մտածելակերպը սովորեցնում է հավատալ և անխոս հնազանդություն դրսևորել երևակայական ընկերոջ, այս դեպքում՝ Աստծու (ամեն կրոն իր աստծու) հանդեպ։

Իսկ վերը նշածս մտածելակերպը (ուզում ես գիտական կոչի, ուզում ես հակաարիստոտելյան կոչի, ուզում ես ճշմարիտ հավատացյալական կոչիր, ուզում ես աթեիստական կոչի՝ ոնց ուզում ես կոչիր դրանից իրա պրոցեսը ու արդյունքը չի փոխվում) սովորեցնում է աշխարհին նայել, որպես (մի անգամ մի արտահայտություն եմ լսել՝ network of structural relationships)։ Այսինքն երեխային սովորեցնում է իրեն շրջապատող աշխարհն ընկալել որպես պրոցես և կառուցվածք ունեցող և օգնում է տեսնել պրոցեսի և կառուցվածքի ազդեցությունը։ Իսկ կրոնը ընդհանուր առմամբ վերցրած դա «իրերի (ոչ թե պրոցեսների) հավաքածո է», որոնք ունեն «էություններ»։ Գերմանացի փիլիսոփա Շտիրները այդ «էությունները» անվանում էր «ուրվական»։

Իմ ասածը ոչ երևակայական ընկերոջ դեմ ա, ոչ ջերմության, ոչ գեղեցկության, ոչ էլ ռոմանտիկայի։ Պարզապես ուզում եմ ցույց տալ մտածելակերպերի, աշխարհահայացքների ու դրանց հետևանքների տարբերությունը։

Իսկ վերջում ուզում եմ մեջբերել իմ շատ սիրելի Ռոբերտ Անտոն Ուիլսոնի խոսքերը, որը կարծում եմ վերաբերում է ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ մարդու։ Չեմ ուզում իմ անտաղանդ թարգմանության փորձերով փչացնել էս միտքը, դրա համար էլ մեջբերում եմ անգլերեն բնօրինակ տարբերաը և ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը.
_«Most animals including most domesticated primates (humans) show a truly staggering ability to “ignore” certain kinds of infomation - that which does not “fit” their imprinted / conditioned reality-tunnel»_։

*“Большая часть животных, в том числе большая часть одомашненных приматов (людей), демонстрирует поистине обескураживающую способность “игнорировать” определенные виды информации - те, которые не “вписываются” в их импритированные и кондиционированные тунели реальности”*.

----------

Freeman (25.11.2012), Mephistopheles (28.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես չեմ ընդունում ո՛չ կրոնական ֆանատիզմը, ո՛չ էլ հակակրոնական ֆանատիզմը: Էս կայքից աթեիստական ֆանատիզմի հոտ ա գալիս:


*Rammstein*, նույն հաջողությամբ հայկական դասագրքերից կարելի ա քրիստոնեական ֆանատիզմի հոտ առնել, իսկ իսրաելական դասագրքերից հուդայականական ֆանատիզմի։ Նույնը իսլամական երկների մասին կարող ենք ասել։

Բնականաբար ամեն տեղից մի բանի հոտ գալիս ա։ Իսկ թե դա ինչքանով ա ֆանատիզմ կամ «ոսկե միջինի» սահմաններում կարելի ա տարբեր ձևերով մեկնաբանել։ Ամեն դեպքում համոզված եմ, որ եթե քո մոտ նման տպավորություն է թողել, ուրեմն դու դրա համար ունես հիմքեր։

----------


## Sambitbaba

[QUOTE=hetanos;2370604]_մի տաս հազար տարիների մեջ մենք ոչ մի տեղեկություն չունենք..._

Վերջին 10000 տարին շատ փոքր թիվ է` նեոլիտից մինչև այսօր :Bad: /QUOT]


Ուզում ես ասես. Ещё не вечер?

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Փոքր ժամանակ երևակայական ընկերներ չեմ ունեցել: Ես մենակ խաղացող էի, ինքս ինձ: Ունեցել եմ մի հիշողություն, որը 16-18 դարերի տեսրաններ էր պարունակում: Այսինքն՝ հիշեցի մի դեպք, երբ ես մեծ փոռիկով երկար շորով էի ու 18-20 տարեկան: Բայց հետո գիտակցեցի, որ դա հիշել հնարավոր չի, քանի որ հիշելու պահին ես 5-7 տարեկան էի: Չգիտեմ երբ ենթադրեցի, որ նախկին կյանքից հիշողություն էր: *էլի կուզեի էդպիսի բաներ հիշել*: :)


Պաուլո Կոելիոյի "Ալեֆը" կարդացե՞լ ես, - այդ մասին է:

Իսկ եթե լրջորեն ես ցանկանում հիշել, - անպայման կհիշես: Ի միջի այլոց, այսօր քիչ չի գրականությունը, որը կարող է քեզ օգնել այդ հարցում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այնուամենայնիվ այդ գեղեցիկի պատճառով այսօր շատերը պատրաստ են թշնամանալ, արյուն թափել, իրենք իրենց պայթացնել և զոհաբերել զուտ այն պատճառով որ իրանց պատկերացրած երևակայական ընկերը տարբերվում ա մյուսների պատկերացումներից։


Գիտե՞ս, Ջառ, ամեն օր վերադառնում եմ այս գրառմանդ, փորձում եմ մի բան ասել, - չէ, հանկարծ չկարծես, թե հակաճառելուց դրդված: - Ուղղակի թվում է, թե ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան բաց ենք թողնում այս թեմայի մեջ, հասկանու՞մ ես: Ճիշտն ասած, այդ զգացումն արդեն վաղուց կա, բայց ես մտածում էի, որ մեր այս գրառումների մեջ այն ինքստինքյան ի հայտ կգա. էդպես հաճախ է պատահում:
Բայց ինչ-որ չի ստացվում այս անգամ: Արդեն լայնածավալվել ենք ահագին, նաև շեղվել ենք բուն թեմայից, և նույնիսկ այն տպավորությունն է արդեն… Չգիտեմ:
Գրառմանդ մեջ էլ կորել եմ: Լիքը լավ բաներ ես ասում, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում իրար կպցնել:
Բայց փորձել հարկավոր է:




> Կրոնների մեծ մասը (առնվազն երեք «մեծ կրոնները», կամ Աբրահամական կրոնները՝ իսլամ, քրիստոնեություն և հուդայականություն) սովորեցնում են՝ գրածա, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա։ Ճիշտ ա ուրեմն կյանքիդ գնով պիտի պաշտպանես։ Եթե մի բան չես հասկանում, դա քո պրոբլեմն ա։


Կարծում եմ, տեմպից չեմ գցի միտքդ, եթե շարունակեմ. "Եթե գրած չի, ուրեմն սուտ է, ուրեմն Աստված նման բան չի ասել, իսկ եթե չի ասել, ուրեմն կամ սատանայի ասածն է, կամ անհնար է":




> Գիտնականները ունեն կարծիք, այդ կարծիքը հաստատելու կամ հերքելու համար կատարում են տարբեր փորձեր, որոնք գուցե տևեն տասնամյակներ։ Այդ փորձերի արդյունքների հիման վրա կարողանում ես հասկանալ, թե որքանով է հիմնավոր կամ անհիմն տվյալ կարծիքը կամ պնդումը։


Սա էլ մի թեթև շարունակենք. և եթե այդ երկարատև աշխատանքից հետո, իրենց փորձերից հետո, այդպես էլ չեն կարողանում հասկանալ կամ հիմնավորել ինչ-որ բան, եզրահանգում են. "Դա անհիմն է, այսինքն՝ անհնար է": 

Եվ ինչո՞վ են սրանք իրարից տարբերվում: Ուղղակի մեկն իր ջոկերի, կոզըրի, հաղթաթղթի անումը դրել է "կրոն", իսկ մյուսը "գիտություն": Մեկը դեմա*դ*ո*դ*ություն է անում դոգմաներով ու պատվիրաններով, իսկ մյուսը՝ թեորեաներով ու հիպոթեզներով: Մենք էլ բաժանվել ենք "կրոնի հավատացյալների"/կամ գիտության աթեիստների/  և "գիտության հավատացյալների" /կամ ուղղակի՝ աթեիստների/, և իրար հետ կռիվ-կռիվ ենք խաղում:

Սրանք՝ "քյառթուներն" են: Իսկ այն ասածդ "light-երը", իմ կարծիքով նրանք են, ովքեր ֆռֆռում են այս երկու ծայրահեղությունների միջև, երբեմն ընկնում են տարբեր կրոնա- և՝ այո, - գիտական էլ, - աղանդների մեջ, խեղդվում նրանց մեջ կամ դուրս գալիս ու նորից ընկնում: Եվ այդպես շարունակ: 
Բայց այս  "light-երը" մի հետաքրքիր հատկություն էլ ունեն, որը, ճիշտն ասած, ինձ ամենամեծ հույսն է ներշնչում: Միգուցէ այն պատճառով, որ ավելի քիչ էն կառչած մեր հիշատակած ծայրահեղություններից, սրանք ավելի ենթակա են փոփոխությունների, ինչ-որ նոր շնչառություն զգալու, կոպիտ ասած, ավելի հեշտությամբ կարող են ազատվել տրադիցիոն ստերեոտիպերից, քան "քյառթուները":
Այդ պատճառով, ես հավակնում եմ նրան, որ այդ "light-երը" մի գեղեցիկ օր կդառնան "Lightning", այսինքն՝ կսկսեն լուսարձակել, ի նկատի ունեմ՝ կպայծառանան…




> Գուցե։ Բայց նայիր ստատիստիկային. քո ապրած կյանքի ընթացքում, քո տեսած, լսած դեպքերիցդ քանիսում ա, որ կրոնավորն ա հանուն կրոնի սպանել ու որ գիտնականն ա հանուն գիտության սպանել։


Էստեղ մի քիչ չհասկացանք իրար: Ես խոսում էի ոչ թե սպանության մասին, այլ սեփական կյանքը զոհելու:




> Օրինակ «ֆոտոնը ալիք է» արտահայտությունը լրիվ հակառակն է «ֆոտոնը մասնիկ է» պնդմանը։


Ֆոտոնի /*Լուսաքվանտային Էներգիա*/ մասին ահագին խոսվում է թարգմանածս "Մեծ Անցում" գրքի մեջ, և իմ կարծիքը լրիվ համապատասխանում է դրան: Նայիր, եթե հետաքրքիր է:




> Այո՛, այստեղ ընդհանրապես խնդիր չկա և չի եղել։ Պարզապես հակավոր էր ընդունել. այս տիպի գործիքով կատարած փորձերը ցույց են տալիս, որ լույսը ալիքէ, իսկ այս գործիքով և այսինչ լաբորատորիայում կատարած փորձերը ցույց են տալիս, որ լույսը մասնիկ է։


Այսինքն, մենք հասանք նրան, որ պարզեցինք, որ այս երկուսից ոչ մեկն էլ կատարյալ չեն, ճի՞շտ է: Այսինքն, ստացվում է, որ կատարյալն այդպես էլ մնաց ինչ-որ տեղ թաքնված… Այսինքն, մենք, "light-երս", իրավասու ենք չհանգել և ոչ մի կողմին, այլ շարունակել փնտրել երրորդը՝ Կատարյալը: Եվ մենք ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունենք գտնելու այդ կատարյալը, քան այն երկուսը, քանզի նրանց ուղեղն արդեն կարծրացել է իրենց սկզբունքների վրա, իսկ մենք դեռ հույսեր ունենք, որ մեր "light-ը" մի օր կլուսարձակի…




> Իսկ վերը նշածս կրոններում ցավալիորեն բացակայում է այս մոտեցումը։ Կրոնում մի բանը կամ այսպես է կամ այնպես։


Հա, Ջառ ջան, կրոնում այդպես է: Բայց հենց նոր դու ասում էիր, ու ես լրիվ համաձայն էի ասածիդ, - որ գիտությունն էլ է հաճախ հենց այդպես վարվում.



> Պարզապես գիտնականները փորձել են գտնել լույսի արիստոտելյան «էությունը» (մի բանը Է կամ ՉԷ)։ *Իմ կարծիքով սա ընդհանրապես չի տարբերվում կրոնական դոգմատիզմից*


Եվ այդ էր պատճառը, որ ես ասացի, որ երկուսն էլ քյառթու են:




> Դու տենց չես, ես տենց չեմ, Մոնքը տենց չի… Կան շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր հավատում են Աստվածաշնչին, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեն ընդունում բռնությունները, կոտորածները և իրենց հավատից տարբերվողներին բարբարոսներ կոչելը։


 Մոնքի մասին չգիտեմ. Մոնքը՝ լռում է: Իսկ ես՝ իրեն չեմ ճանաչում: Իսկ դու և ես՝ համաձայն եմ: Նաև շատերը, հենց մեր երեխեքի մեջ: Ես և դու, հավատացողները և չընդունողները՝ նրանք ենք, ովքեր խոսում են ոչ թե կրոնի կամ հակակրոնի մասին, այլ *Աստծո* մասին: Հանդուրժողականությունը՝ Աստծոց է, այլ ոչ կրոնից կամ հակակրոնից:

Եվ մյուս այտդ դեմ տալն էլ՝ հանդուրժողականություն չի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ընդհանուր վերցրած կրոնական մտածելակերպը սովորեցնում է հավատալ և անխոս հնազանդություն դրսևորել երևակայական ընկերոջ, այս դեպքում՝ Աստծու (ամեն կրոն իր աստծու) հանդեպ։


Երևակայական ընկերը՝ Աստված չէ: Որպես ալեգորիա, ինչ խոսք, որ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է համեմատել: Բայց ոչ այտեղ և այս դեպքում, որովհետև այստեղ մենք խոսում ենք կոնկրետ *Երևակայական Ընկերոջ* մասին:

Սա այն միջնակետն է, որն անհնար է կպցնել ծայրահեղություններից և ոչ մեկին: 
Կրոնը պետք է ասի, որ դա Աստծո հետ /և Հիսուսի, Մուհամմեդի կամ Բուդդայի/ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Դա կամ չկա, կամ էլ, ծայրահեղ դեպքում, Սատանայի խաղերն են:
Գիտությունը պետք է ասի, որ դա թեորիայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, որ փաստացի ապացուց չունի, որ ոչ ոք նրա ձեռքից չի բռնել, որ դա՝ անհիմն է, այսինքն՝ չկա:

Իսկ բոլորը միաբերան խոսում են իրենց սեփական, իրենց իսկ ապրած փորձի մասին իրենց իսկ Երևակայական Ընկերոջ հետ, և՝ որքա՜ն ցավալի է դա, - *հերքւմ են Իրենք Իրենց Փորձը*…

Ու ձեռքից բաց ենք թողնում մի անսահման կարևոր բան մեզ համար, այն, ինչ ինքներս ենք հետներս բերել այս ֆիզիկական կյանք, որպես ապացույց, որպես փաստ այն բանի, որ ֆիզիկական կյանքը միակ կյանքը չէ, և որ մենք՝ ֆիզիկականներս էլ միակը չենք, և ամենակարևորը, որ մենք՝ միայն ֆիզիկական չենք:
Մենք հերքում ենք ինքներս մեզ…

Այդ միջակետը՝ կրոնի տարածությունը չէ, և գիտության տարածությունն էլ չէ: Դա՝ Աստծո տարածությունն է: Կամ՝ *Աստծո Իրականության Կուսական, Ոչնչով Չաղավաղված Տարածությունը*:





> Իսկ վերը նշածս մտածելակերպը… երեխային սովորեցնում է իրեն շրջապատող աշխարհն ընկալել որպես պրոցես և կառուցվածք ունեցող և օգնում է տեսնել պրոցեսի և կառուցվածքի ազդեցությունը։


Այսինքն, կազմավորվել որպես *ընդամենը* նյութական աշխարհի մասնիկ, որն, ըստ այդ մտածելակերպի, միակ "պրոցես և կառուցվածք ունեցողն է", և ըստ այդմ էլ հերքում է մնացածը, կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում՝ այս թեմայում համարյա բոլոր գրառում կատարողների անձնական փորձը:




> Իմ ասածը ոչ երևակայական ընկերոջ դեմ ա, ոչ ջերմության, ոչ գեղեցկության, ոչ էլ ռոմանտիկայի։


Կներես, Ջառ ջան, բայց մեքենայաբար ստացվեց այնպես, որ ես կարող եմ հարցնել քեզ. *Իրո՞ք…*




> “Большая часть животных, в том числе большая часть *одомашненных приматов (людей*),


Ուիլսոնի ասածի այսքանը բավական է, որպեսզի ես կրկնեմ խոսքերս, որ քիչ վերևում ասացի Հեթանոսին.

Ես գերադասում եմ կարոտել իմ *հրեշտակային* անցյալը, այլ ոչ՝ *կապկային*:


*Հ.Գ.*Այս ֆիլմում շատ լավ ցույց է տրված փոքրիկ հերոսուհու կապը երևակայական ընկերների հետ: Բայց ֆիլմի արժանիքները միայն դրանում չեն, այնպես որ, ուրախ կլինեի, եթե նայեք:
http://www.intv.ru/view/?film_id=39547

----------


## kivera

ես էլ եմ ունեցել ... ու էնքան շատ եի սիրում.. երբեմն ափսոսում եմ, որ իմ հետ չի մեծացել  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (01.12.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012)

----------


## Avira

Երեվակայական ընկերը մեծահասակի համար անդավաճահան մեկն է ,ըստ իս,այսպես ասած "ԼՈՒՍԱՎՈՐ ԿԵՏ" ,որը քո հավատի կրողն է ,նույն հաջողությամբ արդի հեքիաթ է ,վիրտուալ ընկերոջ տեսքով ,որին վերագրում ես երբեմն քո սպասելիքները ինչ չես ստանում կյանքից ,,,բացասականը __հիասթափությունն է ,մանուկների մոտ ռոմանտիկ ներաշխարհն է: :Think:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.12.2012), Smokie (02.12.2012)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ես մինչև հիմա էլ ունեմ :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժող, աղջիկս միհատ երևակայական ընկերուհի ա ձեռք բերել՝ Սոնայի պատկերով ու նմանությամբ (իրենից փոքր, մեկ տարեկան, աղջիկ ա, չոչ ա անում, մազերը սև են), անունն էլ Քունձյու-Մունձյու  :Dntknw: 

Էսօր ասեց, որ Քունձյու-Մունձյուն նեղացել գնացել ա: Չգիտեի ինչ ասեի, ասեցի ոչինչ կբարիշի կգա  :Dntknw:

----------

Ariadna (27.02.2013), Chuk (26.02.2013), ivy (26.02.2013), Sambitbaba (27.02.2013), Smokie (27.02.2013), Valentina (28.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (28.02.2013), Արէա (26.02.2013), Գալաթեա (27.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ձայ, դու կարևորը ոչ անհանգստացի, ոչ խառնվի, իրենք իրար հետ կկռվեն էլ, կբարիշեն էլ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (27.02.2013), Freeman (02.03.2013), Sambitbaba (27.02.2013), Ձայնալար (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայ, դու կարևորը ոչ անհանգստացի, ոչ խառնվի, իրենք իրար հետ կկռվեն էլ, կբարիշեն էլ


Ընհարման պատճառն էլ եմ իմացել, աղջիկս կծել ա Քունձյու-Մունձյուին: Այվ, իսկ էդ երևակայական ընկերները սովորաբար ո՞ր տարիքային միջակայքում են լինում: 2.5 տարեկանում շուտ չի՞:

----------

Valentina (28.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ընհարման պատճառն էլ եմ իմացել, աղջիկս կծել ա Քունձյու-Մունձյուին: Այվ, իսկ էդ երևակայական ընկերները սովորաբար ո՞ր տարիքային միջակայքում են լինում: 2.5 տարեկանում շուտ չի՞:


Երկու-երեք տարեկանից սկսած՝ շատ երեխեք արդեն ունենում են: Նենց որ լրիվ նորմալ ա:

----------

Valentina (28.02.2013), Ձայնալար (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ariadna

Բագ, երևի էրեկ դրա համար էր Սոնային ասում արի հեռախոսով, մեղքերի թողություն էր, որ Քունձյու–Մունձյուն բարիշի հետը  :Jpit: ))

----------

Valentina (28.02.2013), Ձայնալար (27.02.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

փաստորեն «Տիգրանի մոլորակ»-ի պուճուր մարդը խելքին մոտիկ կերպար ա, հա՞:

----------


## Valentina

> փաստորեն «Տիգրանի մոլորակ»-ի պուճուր մարդը խելքին մոտիկ կերպար ա, հա՞:


Lավ էլի  :LOL:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Lավ էլի


դե ես էլ էի ծիծաղում, որ տեսա էտ տղան նստած ասում խոսում ա հետը, ու պատասխան էլ ստանում ա,,,

----------


## Նիկեա

> Ո՞վ է փոքր հասակում երևակայական ընկեր ունեցել: 
> Երեխաները հաճախ իրենց համար ստեղծում են գոյություն չունեցող ընկերներ, ում հետ մենակ չեն զգում, հաղթահարում են մթության հանդեպ վախը, կիսվում իրենց մանկական գույնզգույն մտքերով: 
> Ունեցե՞լ եք էդպիսի երևակայական ընկեր:


Փոքր ժամանակ շատ էի սիրում Պիտեր Պեն մուլտֆիլմը:Շատ փոքր եմ եղել երբ տեսելեմ բայց մինչև հիմա որոշ դրվագներ հիշաում եմ:Մերոնք ասում են,որ փոքր ժամանակ.մինչև դպրոց գնալը,անընդհատ Պիտեր Պենի հետ էի խոսում,չունեի ընկերներ,բայց ժամերով խաղում էի իրա հետ:Զարմանալի է բայց ես էդ ամենից ոչինչ չեմ հիշում:Հիմա էլ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հիշում եմ էդ մուլտը ու էլի ուզում եմ գոնե մի րոպեով հայտնվել Նեվրլենդում: :Blush:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.03.2013), Smokie (29.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2013)

----------


## Նանո

> Ո՞վ է փոքր հասակում երևակայական ընկեր ունեցել: 
> Երեխաները հաճախ իրենց համար ստեղծում են գոյություն չունեցող ընկերներ, ում հետ մենակ չեն զգում, հաղթահարում են մթության հանդեպ վախը, կիսվում իրենց մանկական գույնզգույն մտքերով: 
> Ունեցե՞լ եք էդպիսի երևակայական ընկեր:


Անկեղծ ասած ինձ թվում էր, որ միակն եմ, ով իր կյանքում նման ընկերներ է ունեցել, բայց ես հաստատ միակը կլինեմ նրանով, որ ես մեծացա ու իրականում ծանոթացա իմ երևակայական ընկերոջ հետ: Չեք հավատա, բայց դա այդպես է եղել: Արտաքնապես էլ շատ քիչ էին տարբերվում, բայց բնավորությամբ լրիվ նույնն էին: Նույն բառերն ու արտահյտություններն էին, նախասիրությունները, հանգստությունը, կարճ ասած ամեն ինչը նույնն էր :Smile: ... գիտեմ, որ սա ավելի տարօրինակ է :Baby:

----------

ivy (29.03.2013), Sambitbaba (29.03.2013), Smokie (29.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (30.03.2013), Ձայնալար (29.03.2013), Նիկեա (29.03.2013), Ուլուանա (29.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> դե ես էլ էի ծիծաղում, որ տեսա էտ տղան նստած ասում խոսում ա հետը, ու պատասխան էլ ստանում ա,,,


Տիգրանի մոլորակի կերպարը կարող է իրականությունից վերցրած չի, բայց իրականում լինում են այդպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց ենթագիտակցությունը անկախ իրենցից ստեղծում է երևակայական ընկեր ու իրենք չեն իմանում, որ դա իրական չէ, դա ենթագիտակցության ստեղծածն է... կան մարդիկ նաև, ովքեր հենց իրենք իրենց համար ստեղծում են երևակայական ընկեր, որոնց թվում ես եմ :Blush: ....

Սա ես չեմ հիշում որտեղ եմ կարդացել...

----------

ԱնԱիդա (30.03.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Տիգրանի մոլորակի կերպարը կարող է իրականությունից վերցրած չի, *բայց իրականում լինում են այդպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց ենթագիտակցությունը անկախ իրենցից ստեղծում է երևակայական ընկեր ու իրենք չեն իմանում, որ դա իրական չէ, դա ենթագիտակցության ստեղծածն է.*.. կան մարդիկ նաև, ովքեր հենց իրենք իրենց համար ստեղծում են երևակայական ընկեր, որոնց թվում ես եմ....
> 
> Սա ես չեմ հիշում որտեղ եմ կարդացել...


այսինքն, հնարավո՞ր է, որ ենթադրենք ես, ունենամ երևակայական ընկեր, բայց չիմանամ, չգիտակցեմ իրա գոյության մասին

----------


## Arevik77

հնարավոր է?

----------


## Նիկեա

> Անկեղծ ասած ինձ թվում էր, որ միակն եմ, ով իր կյանքում նման ընկերներ է ունեցել, բայց ես հաստատ միակը կլինեմ նրանով, որ ես մեծացա ու իրականում ծանոթացա իմ երևակայական ընկերոջ հետ: Չեք հավատա, բայց դա այդպես է եղել: Արտաքնապես էլ շատ քիչ էին տարբերվում, բայց բնավորությամբ լրիվ նույնն էին: Նույն բառերն ու արտահյտություններն էին, նախասիրությունները, հանգստությունը, կարճ ասած ամեն ինչը նույնն էր... գիտեմ, որ սա ավելի տարօրինակ է


Երանի քեզ:Ես չեմ էլ կարող երազել,Պիտեր Պենին հանդիպելու մասին: :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> այսինքն, հնարավո՞ր է, որ ենթադրենք ես, ունենամ երևակայական ընկեր, բայց չիմանամ, չգիտակցեմ իրա գոյության մասին


Այ An♥ ջան, ախր երևակայական նշանակում է թվացյալ, այսինքն՝ քեզ թվում է, թե ունես, իսկ եթե չես գիտակցում, ուրեմն չի էլ թվում, հետևաբար հնարավոր չի, որ երևակայական ընկեր ունենաս, բայց չգիտակցես  :Jpit: ։ 

Էհ, տենց էլ չունեցանք դրանից, իմանայինք՝ ինչ ա էդ երևակայական ընկեր կոչվածը։ Իսկ հատկապես փոքր ժամանակ ինքն ինձ էնքան պետք էր։ Բայց հիմա էլ պետք չի, թող իզուր չհայտնվի  :Beee:   :LOL: ։

----------

Ձայնալար (30.03.2013), Մարկիզ (30.03.2013), Նիկեա (30.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Իսկ ես մի ժամանակ լիքը երևակայական ընկերններ ունեի,բայց իրենց երևակայելը չէր տարօրինակը, այլ՝ իրենց ժամանակի ընթացքում իրական կյանքում հանդիպում էի՝ նույն բնավորությունը, դիմագծերը, երբեմն անգամ անունները, վերջինը Մարին, Ռուբին ու Բյուրն էին, իրենց էլ գտա...   :LOL:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Այ An♥ ջան, ախր երևակայական նշանակում է թվացյալ, այսինքն՝ քեզ թվում է, թե ունես, իսկ եթե չես գիտակցում, ուրեմն չի էլ թվում, հետևաբար հնարավոր չի, որ երևակայական ընկեր ունենաս, բայց չգիտակցես ։ 
> 
> Էհ, տենց էլ չունեցանք դրանից, իմանայինք՝ ինչ ա էդ երևակայական ընկեր կոչվածը։ Իսկ հատկապես փոքր ժամանակ ինքն ինձ էնքան պետք էր։ Բայց հիմա էլ պետք չի, թող իզուր չհայտնվի  ։


այդպես չեմ կարծում..... չեմ հիշում որտեղ, բայց կարդցել եմ, որ մարդիկ իրենք չգիտակցելով ստեղծում են այդ երևակայական ընկերը, ինչպես փոքր երեխաները... եթե գտնեմ այդ նյութը անպայման կմեջբերեմ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> այդպես չեմ կարծում..... չեմ հիշում որտեղ, բայց կարդցել եմ, որ մարդիկ իրենք չգիտակցելով ստեղծում են այդ երևակայական ընկերը, ինչպես փոքր երեխաները... եթե գտնեմ այդ նյութը անպայման կմեջբերեմ...


Ինձ թվում է՝ դու ուղղակի սխալ ես հասկացել կամ իմ ասածը, կամ An♥–ի։ Էստեղ թվալը ոչ թե չգիտակցելուն է վերաբերում, այլ ընկերոջ գոյությանը։ Պարզ է, որ եթե ստեղծում են, ուրեմն չգիտակցելով են ստեղծում, բայց ստեղծելուց հետո նրանց գոյությունը կասկածի տակ չեն առնում, այսինքն՝ իրենց իմանալով՝ էդ ընկերը գոյություն ունի։ Իսկ Անը հարցնում էր՝ արդյոք հնարավոր է, որ մարդ իր երևակայությամբ ստեղծի էդպիսի երևակայական ընկեր, այսինքն՝ իր երևակայության մեջ գոյություն ունենա էդ ընկերը, բայց ինքը չգիտակցի, որ գոյություն ունի։ Իսկ դա հնարավոր չի, որովհետև եթե մարդ ինքն իր երևակայությամբ է ստեղծել, ուրեմն առնվազն իր երևակայության մեջ պիտի գոյություն ունենա, եթե գոյություն չունենար, ուրեմն կստացվեր, որ չի էլ ստեղծել։

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ինձ թվում է՝ դու ուղղակի սխալ ես հասկացել կամ իմ ասածը, կամ An♥–ի։ Էստեղ թվալը ոչ թե չգիտակցելուն է վերաբերում, այլ ընկերոջ գոյությանը։ Պարզ է, որ եթե ստեղծում են, ուրեմն չգիտակցելով են ստեղծում, բայց ստեղծելուց հետո նրանց գոյությունը կասկածի տակ չեն առնում, այսինքն՝ իրենց իմանալով՝ էդ ընկերը գոյություն ունի։ Իսկ Անը հարցնում էր՝ արդյոք հնարավոր է, որ մարդ իր երևակայությամբ ստեղծի էդպիսի երևակայական ընկեր, այսինքն՝ իր երևակայության մեջ գոյություն ունենա էդ ընկերը, բայց ինքը չգիտակցի, որ գոյություն ունի։ Իսկ դա հնարավոր չի, որովհետև եթե մարդ ինքն իր երևակայությամբ է ստեղծել, ուրեմն առնվազն իր երևակայության մեջ պիտի գոյություն ունենա, եթե գոյություն չունենար, ուրեմն կստացվեր, որ չի էլ ստեղծել։


այ հիմա հասկացա ինչն էիք ասում հնարավոր չի... համաձայն եմ, հնարավոր չի դու ունենաս և չգիտակցես :Ok: ....

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այ An♥ ջան, ախր երևակայական նշանակում է թվացյալ, այսինքն՝ քեզ թվում է, թե ունես, իսկ եթե չես գիտակցում, ուրեմն չի էլ թվում, հետևաբար հնարավոր չի, որ երևակայական ընկեր ունենաս, բայց չգիտակցես:


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես, Ուլուանա ջան, եթե հարցի մասին խոսում ենք այն տեսակետից, ինչի վերջիվերջո վերածել ենք այն, այսինքն, մանկական շիզոֆրենիա կամ զառանցանք կամ հիվանդագին երևակայություն կամ չգիտեմ էլի ինչ: Այս տեսակետից ինչ խոսք, որ չեղած բանը չգիտակցելու մասին An♥ի հարցը դու դարձնում ես աքսյումորոն՝ անիմաստ հարցի անիմաստ պատասխան:

Բայց ես ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել ձեզ բոլորիդ, որ "Երևակայական Ընկեր" անունը մենք ինքներս ենք տվել մի *ռեալ*, այլ ոչ թե երևակայական իրավիճակի, որը բոլորովին էլ եզակի դեպք չէ մինչև վեց-յոթ տարեկան երեխաների համար: Ստատիստիկան թող մեր հոգեբաններն ասեն Այվի՞, Ալֆաոնե՞, միգուցէ Բյուրն էլ կմիանա՞, - բայց կասկած չկա, որ այս երեխաները հսկայական քանակություն են կազմում:

Ինչ է ասածս: Այն ժամանակ, երբ մենք "երևակայական" պիտակն ենք կպցնում երեխայի համար լրիվ ռեալ իրավիճակին, այդ երեխան ավելի հավանական է, որ պատկերացում անգամ չունի, թե ինչ է նշանակում այդ բառը՝ "երևակայական", և այդ ընկերը նրա համար, ինչ խոսք, որ լրիվ *Ռեալ Ընկեր է*: Կարծում եմ, իրենց "երևակայական" ընկերներին այս թեմայում հիշողները կհամաձայնվե՞ն ինձ հետ… Եվ եթե այս տեսանկյունից ենք նայում An♥ի տված հարցին, ստացվում է, որ դա լրիվ նորմալ հարց է, և արժեր պատասխանել նրան:  

An♥ ջան, ելնելով վերևում ասածիցս, ես լրիվ հնարավոր եմ համարում, ավելի ճիշտ ես համարում եմ, որ հենց այդպես էլ կա. մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը չգիտի իր երևակայական, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել, *ոչ նյութական* ընկերների մասին, որովհետև մարդ մոռանում է նրանց գոյության մասին ավելի վաղ հասակում, մինչև մեկ-երկու տարեկան հասակը: Դրա պատճառն այն է, որ մենք նյութական աշխարհ ենք եկել լրիվ այլ փորձ ապրելու համար: "Տարօրինակ զգացողություններ" թեմայում բառը, որ Ֆրիմենին էին փոխանցել նրա "Երևակայական Ընկերները", հենց այդ փորձն է նշանակում: Ահա թե ինչն է պատճառը, որ նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր մինչը վաղ մանկություն հիշում են իրենց "Երևակայական Ընկերներին", այնուհանդերձ վերջիվերջո մոռանում են  նրանց:

Իսկ "Երևակայական Ընկերներ", An♥ ջան, ունի յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, և սրանք, ամենաքիչը երկուսը, ուղեկցում են մարդուն նրա ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում:


Հ.Գ. Բայց այսօր շատ բան է փոխվել, և ամենակարևորն այդ փոփոխություններից այն է, որ Ֆրիմենի այն բառը կորցրել է իր նշանուկությունը: Այդ փոփոխությունները բերել են նաև նրան, որ այլևս ոչ մի իմաստ չկա մոռանալ  "Երևակայական Ընկերներին", հակառակը, անգամ նրանք, ովքեր ստիպել են իրենց մոռանալ, հեշտությամբ կարող են վերհիշել ու վերականգնել իրենց կապը: 
Ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, որ երիտասարդ ծնողները, հատկապես մայրերը, լրջորեն վերաբերվեին այս հարցին, որովհետև այսօրվա երեխան անսահման հնարավորություններ ունեցող մի էակ է, որն իր ծնողից շատ ու շատ ավելի է լավ է գիտակցում, որ Իրական Աշխարհը շատ ավելի մեծ է, քան իր սիրելի ծնողի պատկերացրած նյութականը: Ինչպես նաև գիտի այն ամենակարևորը, ինչի մասին ծնողը գաղափար անգամ չունի. որ այդ փոքրիկ իմաստունն այս աշխարհ է եկել նաև նրա համար, որպեսզի իր ծնողին էլ տեղյակ դարձնի Իրական Աշխարհին:

Խնդրում եմ, լուրջ մտածեք այս մասին: Թող որ ճիշտ են մեր գիտությունները, ես չեմ հերքում դրանք: Բայց կուզենայի, որ դուք լրջորեն նայեիք այս տեսակետին էլ, ասենք, որպես նոր գիտության: Ինչպես, ասենք, պատմաբանը չի հերքում մաթեմատիկան, կամ ֆիզիկոսը՝ քիմիան…
Դա կարևոր է թե ձեր և թե ձեր երեխաների համար:

Նայեք այս ֆիլմը…

http://www.intv.ru/view/?film_id=39547

----------

Smokie (31.03.2013), Stranger_Friend (31.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (04.04.2013), Նիկեա (30.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Թեման տեսա՝ մանկությունս հիշեցի:
Փոքր տարիքում ունեցել եմ երևակայական ընկեր և ոչ թե մեկն է եղել, այլ մի քանիսը (նրանք նույնիսկ անուններ ունեին):
Բայց մեծանալուս հետ  երևակայական ընկերներս անհետացան: 
Երևի մարդու կյանքում միակ հանդիպող անդավաճան ընկերները հենց մեր երևակայության կողմից ստեղծված ընկերներն են, այն էլ ինչ-որ մի տարիքում...

Մանկությու՜ն, ոնց եմ քեզ կարոտել: :Love:

----------

kitty (06.09.2016), Smokie (14.08.2013), Նիկեա (13.08.2013), Վոլտերա (13.08.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Նայեք այս ֆիլմը…
> 
> http://www.intv.ru/view/?film_id=39547


վերջապես կարողացա նայել,,, շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.08.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Իմ երևակայական ընկերը պապաիս էր :Sad: որը մահացել 35 տարեկանում ,ես նրա հետ կիսվում էի գրեթե ամեն ինչ, բայց արդեն երբ 13-14 տարեկան էի արդեն սկսեցի չհավատալ, :Sad:  իմ հորինած «հեքիաթին»

----------

Smokie (14.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

:Think: էս թեմայի անունը ինձ տուպիկի մեջա քցում:
Իմ շուրջը մեն ինչ երևակայականա,մարդիկ էլ են երևակայական,ամեն երևակայական բան կա իմ մոտ,բացի ընկերներից:
Պահեր կան ինձ թվումա իմ կյանքն էլա երևակայության արդյունք՝ ամեն ինչ իլյուզիայա ու զուտ թվացյալ:

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (13.08.2013), Նիկեա (04.09.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մենակ ակումբը ինձ կարար հիշեցներ իրանց մասին  :Jpit: 
Շատ փոքր տարիքից եմ ունեցել ու մինչև բանակ գնալս կային  :Cray:  հիմարները նեղ պահին մենակ թողեցին  :Angry2:  
Հետո էլի անհիշելի ժամանակներից երևակայական պատմություն եմ հորինել ինձ համար,էն որ օրոցքի միջից մինչև հիմա մտածում եմ,երբեմն իրականությունը հենց էդ պատմություննա դառնում:

----------

CactuSoul (04.09.2016), Smokie (04.09.2016), Նիկեա (04.09.2016)

----------


## John

Երեկ ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ պիվա էինք խմում, ընթացքում էլ բլոտ, շախմատ ու ֆուտբոլ խաղացինք։ Հիմա չեմ հիշում իրակա՞ն էր ինքը, թե՞ երևակայական  :LOL:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Երեկ ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ պիվա էինք խմում, ընթացքում էլ բլոտ, շախմատ ու ֆուտբոլ խաղացինք։ Հիմա չեմ հիշում իրակա՞ն էր ինքը, թե՞ երևակայական


Փաստորեն երեկվանը դու էիր  :LOL:

----------

John (04.09.2016)

----------

